# UMI - Install Custom Recovery (TWRP, CWM etc.) and Root



## bencebacsi (May 24, 2016)

*How to install a custom recovery image and root access on MediaTek based UMI smartphones without loosing your data*

This is a general solution for all MTK UMI phones, so you won't find all needed resources (ROM packages) here







*This tutorial will guide you through the process of installing a custom recovery image on your MediaTek based UMI smartphone and then get root access (if needed) with the assistance of the custom recovery.*​
_Please note:
- Custom recovery images of different Android versions are not always interchangeable. For example, you can't install an Android 5.0 recovery on a 4.4 system and so on.
- At most of the devices, after flashing the TWRP image, first you have to boot into recovery (TWRP) or the stock recovery will be restored.
- At some devices, after flashing TWRP, first you have to root your phone (install SuperSU) or it won't be able to boot into the system.
- Once you've rooted your device, you won't be able to install OTA updates anymore but the only way to update your phone is flashing with SP Flash Tool. Flashing a stock ROM (with the stock recovery) will make you able to install OTA updates again.
- At some devices (or specific ROM versions), when powering on your phone to boot into TWRP (power + vol-up), after about 3 seconds, you have to release the power button (even if your screen is still black) and keep only the vol-up button pressed until the TWRP welcome screen pops up or the recovery will be skipped and your phone will boot into the system._



*What you need:
*
*Driver for Preloader USB VCOM mode: *Windows 10 already can automatically install it or you can use this:  *MTK_Driver_Auto_Installer_SP_Drivers_20160804.exe*

*SP Flash Tool application:* *SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1712.rar*

An *SPFT ROM package* for your specific device, that you can download in UMi's *ROM section*.

*A custom recovery image that fits your phone:*
UMI Zero: UMI_ZERO_TWRP_2.8.2_recovery.img
UMI eMAX: TWRP_2.8.1.0_UMI_EMAX_4.4.4_284X_v2_recovery.img for Android 4.4 or UMI_eMAX_TWRP2.8.7.0_lollipop.img for Android 5.x.
UMI Hammer: UMI_Hammer_TWRP_2.8.7_recovery.img
UMI Hammer S: HammerS_TWRP_2.8.7.3.img (_not tested on real device_)
UMI Fair: CWM_Umi_Fair.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Iron: UMI_Iron_TWRP_2.8.7_recovery.img
UMI Iron Pro: UMI_Iron_Pro_TWRP-2.8.70_recovery.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Rome: TWRP_2.8.7_Umi_Rome.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Rome X: TWRP3.0.0RomeX.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Touch: Touch_TWRP_3.0.2.img or CWM_6.0.5.1_UMI_touch.img
UMI Touch X: TWRP_302_for_UMI_Touch_X_201605171.img (created by megthebest and jemmini)
UMI Super: TWRP_3.02_UMI_Super.img (created by megthebest and jemmini)
UMI London: TWRP_302_UMI_London.V3.01_20160612.img (created by jemmini)
UMI MAX: TWRP_302_UMI_MAX.V1.01_20160819.img (created by jemmini)
UMI Plus: TWRP_302_UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019.img (created by jemmini)
UMI Plus E: PlusE_TWRP_303_V3.01_20170112.img (created by jemmini)
UMI Z and Z Pro: TWRP_303_UMI_Z.V3.01_20170116.img (created by jemmini)
UMIDIGI C Note: C_Note_TWRP-3.1.1-0_NoTouch.img (created by joe2k01) - _no touch screen support, you can control it with an OTG mouse (use a wireless one)_

_ Newer models will be added later._

*Super SU installation package:* *SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip* or you can find the latest versions *HERE*



*Now I'm going to guide you through the whole process, using a UMI Touch and TWRP recovery.*
You can use the same method on other models but the UI and some features of the CWM recovery are different.

*Charge the battery of your phone to at least 50% and turn it off before starting this process.*



*1.* Install the MTK_Driver_Auto_Installer_SP_Drivers_20160804.exe driver (if your system cannot download and install the drivers automatically).

*2.* Extract the *SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1712.rar* file and run flash_tool.exe.

*3.* Extract the content of the ROM archive, that you downloaded for your specific phone in the ROM section.*
_*Beside the recovery image file, just only a compatible scatter file is mostly enough for this process but not always without editing it. So please strictly follow the instructions below and use a *full ROM* package together with the scatter file inside its folder. Don't use a such setup where not all partitions are loaded._

*4. *Open the scatter file, that you can find in the ROM folder.





*5.* Leave only the recovery line checked, then double click on its Location field and brows for your device specific custom recovery image file, that you can find in the list above.





*6. *Click on the Download button and connect your phone to a USB port of your computer. The flashing process will start automatically and it needs just a few seconds.*
_  *At some models you have to press one of the volume buttons while connecting to USB but most of them don't need it and you mustn't press any of the buttons._





*7. *Now the custom recovery has been flashed. You may remove the USB cable. You can boot your phone into recovery by powering it on while pressing the volume up button. After your phone is powered on, release the power key but still keep the vol-up button pressed until the TWRP boot screen pops up.
At some models this action starts the bootloader mode and you can boot into recovery from its menu. In such menus you can navigate with the vol-up button and select an item with the vol-down button.
_*At some models you HAVE TO boot your phone into recovery at the first power on that follows the TWRP flashing or the original stock recovery will be restored by the system. So that's always better to start with booting into recovery after the flashing process finished._




*Root your phone by SuperSU with TWRP*

*Step 1.*
Boot your phone into recovery and connect it to a USB port of that computer, where you store the downloaded SuperSU installation zip file. Copy that file to the Internal storage of your phone. After finished, you may remove the USB cable.





*Step 2.*
Select Install - _Before you process the further steps, I suggest you to make a backup of your Data and Nvram partition or the whole system._





*Step 3.*
Select the Internal Storage, then brows for the SuperSU .zip file.





*Step 4.*

On the next screen don't check any of the options, just swipe right the bottom slider to start the installation process.
Wait until the installation finishes. It needs just a few seconds, not a long time.






*Step 5.*
Click on Wipe cache/dalvik (swipe right), then Reboot System.
Warning! Don't wipe the cache if you use a not fully compatible TWRP image (such ported ones without touch screen support and with other bugs), just select Reboot System or your action may drive to a boot loop.





*Step 6.*
Wait until your system boots up. Now your phone has root access. You can check your status with Root Checker.






_All the screenshots are captured and the guide is written by me for UMI users. Unauthorized copy of this content is prohibited.

Please let me know if you find errors or missing info. 

Thank you for your attention,_
bencebacsi


----------



## chaoscreater (Jun 6, 2016)

Umi Super?


----------



## gessi2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

chaoscreater said:


> Umi Super?

Click to collapse



Yes... same here... UMI Super!?


----------



## aPexalpha (Jun 7, 2016)

That phone isn't being shipped yet, is it? Can't know without trying.


----------



## gessi2000 (Jun 8, 2016)

aPexalpha said:


> That phone isn't being shipped yet, is it? Can't know without trying.

Click to collapse



It is shipped since 2 weeks or though.
I have one in my hands living in Germany and got delivered last week...


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 20, 2016)

chaoscreater said:


> Umi Super?

Click to collapse



UMi Super has been added to the list


----------



## pogipogi (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice tutorial

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

Keep on sharing ?


----------



## Umiuser (Jul 19, 2016)

*Unlock Bootloader ?*

Is it necessary to unlock the bootloader before starting?
Unlocking the bootloader on the UMI Super seems to be a problem....
Thanks


----------



## bencebacsi (Jul 20, 2016)

Umiuser said:


> Is it necessary to unlock the bootloader before starting?
> Unlocking the bootloader on the UMI Super seems to be a problem....
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The bootloader is factory unlocked at UMi Super but in accordance of rooting it doesn't make sense at MediaTek SoC based smartphones. If you have any kind of MTK phone, you don't have to unlock the bootloader for rooting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2016)

*Nice ! ! !*



bencebacsi said:


> Huge quote removed

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## MrWilsonxD (Aug 8, 2016)

Awesome guide! Can't wait to get my super to get this done!


----------



## Heemzy (Aug 15, 2016)

i av issue wit the twrp recovery for my umi hammer s..its not responding to touch...


----------



## polashbd2012 (Aug 30, 2016)

I need UMI Touch X custom recovery image file boss.......PLZ Can u help me????


----------



## bencebacsi (Aug 31, 2016)

polashbd2012 said:


> I need UMI Touch X custom recovery image file boss.......PLZ Can u help me????

Click to collapse



Added.


----------



## kubafu (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,
 Please add the UMI MAX recovery image. I want to root the phone and install ViperAudio for a system wide Equalizer. 
Thanks.


----------



## megthebest (Sep 8, 2016)

kubafu said:


> Hi,
> Please add the UMI MAX recovery image. I want to root the phone and install ViperAudio for a system wide Equalizer.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



i built Twrp for Max... but touch not working for kernel issue.. so you must use OTG mouse with Type C adaptor to use TWRP.
if you need, i will share soon.. or we need to wait a fix from my friend jemmini..
regards


----------



## bencebacsi (Sep 8, 2016)

kubafu said:


> Hi,
> Please add the UMI MAX recovery image. I want to root the phone and install ViperAudio for a system wide Equalizer.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Edit: Don't use the Super twrp for the MAX!


----------



## bencebacsi (Sep 8, 2016)

megthebest said:


> i built Twrp for Max... but touch not working for kernel issue.. so you must use OTG mouse with Type C adaptor to use TWRP.
> if you need, i will share soon.. or we need to wait a fix from my friend jemmini..
> regards

Click to collapse



Edit: I cleared the info for safety reason.


----------



## megthebest (Sep 8, 2016)

bencebacsi said:


> Thank you but that doesn't needed. UMi MAX is the same phone as the Super, just with less ROM and RAM.

Click to collapse



Different kernel indeed and different touch screen.. I messed up touch  trying to use kernel from Super.. Now touch screen is messed up/uncalibrated and is not fixable anymore (touch firmware seems to be corrupted by kernel)...  So i need how to restore Max to his brand new config,  because flashing rom or making an hard reset didn't help.. I'm in contact with jemmini,  to understand if is possible to restore corrupted touch firmware... 
If you have some advice or tool to fix goodix touch screen,  i will  be grateful...Thanks

P. S.  Twrp of Super messed up Touch Screen,  so don't use it on Max
Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## bencebacsi (Sep 8, 2016)

megthebest said:


> Different kernel indeed and different touch screen.. I messed up touch  trying to use kernel from Super.. Now touch screen is messed up/uncalibrated and is not fixable anymore (touch firmware seems to be corrupted by kernel)...  So i need how to restore Max to his brand new config,  because flashing rom or making an hard reset didn't help.. I'm in contact with jemmini,  to understand if is possible to restore corrupted touch firmware...
> If you have some advice or tool to fix goodix touch screen,  i will  be grateful...Thanks
> 
> P. S.  Twrp of Super messed up Touch Screen,  so don't use it on Max
> Sent by Mi5 64Gb

Click to collapse



Thank you for your information, it's very important and I'm sorry for your trouble.
I have the same issue with my MAX test device but I received it some weeks ago directly from UMi with an earlier ROM version, so I just thought, it's a pre-release, not the final version with a different touch panel. This case is very weird since the Super is perfectly compatible with the MAX ROM, even the touch screen as well. Actually the MAX V1.01_20160819 ROM is installed on my UMi Super test device and everything work fine. So, after completely formatting my MAX and installing the stock ROM again with SPFT, I didn't think the Super's TWRP recovery caused the issue. Now it's confirmed, so I'm continuing to find a solution.
Thank you again for your feedback.


----------



## grigoris_a (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it possible to add umi London? Thanks.


----------



## jemmini (Sep 11, 2016)

*TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI MAX*

*TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI MAX*

*Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI MAX.V1.01_20160819*

*WARNING!!* Strictly follow these installation instruction!

*Install:*
1. Flash the recovery.img using SP FlashTool
2. Enter into TWRP and Install the patch "SuperSU 2.76"
3. Reboot to the system


----------



## jemmini (Sep 11, 2016)

*TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI London*

*TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI London*

*Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI_London.V3.01 / Sun Jun 12 20:12:39 CST 2016*


----------



## grigoris_a (Sep 11, 2016)

jemmini said:


> *TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI London*
> 
> *Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI_London.V3.01 / Sun Jun 12 20:12:39 CST 2016*

Click to collapse



Thank you.Working great!


----------



## kremmit (Sep 15, 2016)

Great job on the MAX twrp pal! Much appreciated.
Do you maybe know if exposed is working with UMI MAX?


----------



## megthebest (Sep 16, 2016)

kremmit said:


> Great job on the MAX twrp pal! Much appreciated.
> Do you maybe know if exposed is working with UMI MAX?

Click to collapse



Yes,  flash grorkmod zip  after xposed zip in twrp and reebot. 
After install xposed apk and all modules,  apply modules,  reebot and enjoy 

Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## kremmit (Sep 16, 2016)

megthebest said:


> Yes,  flash grorkmod zip  after xposed zip in twrp and reebot.
> After install xposed apk and all modules,  apply modules,  reebot and enjoy
> 
> Sent by Mi5 64Gb

Click to collapse



Nice,thnx.


----------



## lonixlon (Sep 18, 2016)

jemmini said:


> *TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI MAX*
> 
> *Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI MAX.V1.01_20160819*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Jemmini,

I installed TWRP for super to my max and now the touch screen no longer responds.

Do you know how to fix?


----------



## megthebest (Sep 18, 2016)

lonixlon said:


> Hi Jemmini,
> 
> I installed TWRP for super to my max and now the touch screen no longer responds.
> 
> Do you know how to fix?

Click to collapse



No longer possible to fix,  i have had same troubles in my first porting,  touch screen firmware corrupted by incompatible kernel of Super.  So you need to swnd Max to seller for repair. 
I suggest to never use a twrp made for similar device (such as super) to a new one (Max in this case) ,  this can mess us you touch screen. 
I sent back to shop my faulty Max and received  a new one some days ago. 
I tried several guides,  also with goodix software,  no success in keep touch screen alive again.. 

It's good to report as Warning also in first post... 

Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## lonixlon (Sep 19, 2016)

megthebest said:


> No longer possible to fix,  i have had same troubles in my first porting,  touch screen firmware corrupted by incompatible kernel of Super.  So you need to swnd Max to seller for repair.
> I suggest to never use a twrp made for similar device (such as super) to a new one (Max in this case) ,  this can mess us you touch screen.
> I sent back to shop my faulty Max and received  a new one some days ago.
> I tried several guides,  also with goodix software,  no success in keep touch screen alive again..
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for your reply megthebest,

Not really what i wanted to hear 
at least i can stop trying to fix it now, ill see if i can send it back to china.


----------



## edu3ardo (Sep 26, 2016)

jemmini said:


> *TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI MAX*
> 
> *Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI MAX.V1.01_20160819*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




my Umi Max I can not put recovery.
I have Umi Max. V1.01_20160810
It may be for this?


----------



## kremmit (Sep 27, 2016)

Umi just released V1.01_20160923 firmware. I bet we can't use twrp from the previous firmware right? Would be so nice to have an updated one. The new firmware has fixes for the display which a lot of people badly need including me. Hoping for a twrp update


----------



## megthebest (Sep 27, 2016)

kremmit said:


> Umi just released V1.01_20160923 firmware. I bet we can't use twrp from the previous firmware right? Would be so nice to have an updated one. The new firmware has fixes for the display which a lot of people badly need including me. Hoping for a twrp update

Click to collapse



try on your own .. it's possible that kernel and firmware remain almost the same..
it TWRP doesn't boot, you need a different TWRP build for new firmware.. but if it boots, you can use this..


----------



## kremmit (Sep 27, 2016)

megthebest said:


> try on your own .. it's possible that kernel and firmware remain almost the same..
> it TWRP doesn't boot, you need a different TWRP build for new firmware.. but if it boots, you can use this..

Click to collapse



Ok thanks.
Should i deselect recovery before flashing or do full flash and after that flash the twrp recovery?


----------



## bencebacsi (Oct 3, 2016)

The TWRP shared here for UMi MAX works properly even with the V1.01_20160923 ROM.


----------



## kremmit (Oct 3, 2016)

bencebacsi said:


> The TWRP shared here for UMi MAX works properly even with the V1.01_20160923 ROM.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info!


----------



## pcoc (Oct 27, 2016)

Hí.
Is it possible to add Umi Plus??
Best Regards


----------



## jemmini (Oct 27, 2016)

pcoc said:


> Hí.
> Is it possible to add Umi Plus??
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



yes, maybe..


----------



## megthebest (Oct 28, 2016)

pcoc said:


> Hí.
> Is it possible to add Umi Plus??
> Best Regards

Click to collapse





jemmini said:


> yes, maybe..

Click to collapse



I just received Plus and ready to test jemmini's twrp... 
I'll give you feedback and after i hope jemmini could share his twrp [emoji106] 

Sent by Mi5 64Gb


----------



## bhammler (Oct 28, 2016)

I use the TWRP Version for the Umi Max but the TWRP screen will be upside down, quite difficult to use it, but it works


----------



## megthebest (Oct 28, 2016)

jemmini said:


> yes, maybe..

Click to collapse



Just Tested.
The test version doesn't work.
Screen Upside Down and no Touch works.


bhammler said:


> I use the TWRP Version for the Umi Max but the TWRP screen will be upside down, quite difficult to use it, but it works

Click to collapse



i suggest to never try different TWRP made for other devices because i have bad experience with TWRP for Super used on Max.. results was corrupted Touch screen by a kernel not compatible.. and never come back to working device (i had to send back to supplier for fix touch screen firmware)


----------



## pcoc (Oct 29, 2016)

I have tested Umi Super twrp with my Umi plus and works the touch screen... only the screen upside down. I have rooted my phone and meanwhile it works.


----------



## jemmini (Oct 29, 2016)

*TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI Plus*

*TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI Plus*

*Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019*

*WARNING!!* Strictly follow these installation instruction!

*Install:*
1. Flash the recovery.img using SP FlashTool
2. Enter into TWRP and Install the patch "SuperSU 2.78"
3. Reboot to the system


----------



## megthebest (Oct 29, 2016)

jemmini said:


> *TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI Plus*
> 
> *Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks my friend, it works like a charm!
you are awesome!


----------



## pcoc (Oct 30, 2016)

Genius!! Works perfect, thanks


----------



## fumichan (Dec 20, 2016)

jemmini said:


> *TWRP 3.0.2 for UMI Plus*
> 
> *Based on Android 6.0 firmware ver. UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying to flash this TWRP recovery on a UMI Plus running UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161209 is not working for me, yet people write it´s working fine for them. 
Flashing UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019 isn´t working either. Geekbench and CPU 4 show my device is using a MT6755V/CM chipset, while researching for help I only found people posting picture of there UMI Plus using a MT6755M chipset. Could this possible the problem or are the two things not related? 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry guys i ve got a umi max v1.01_20161117, can the cwm of max v1.01_20160829 dt u posted on d 1st page work for me in flashing the twrp img??


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Dec 23, 2016)

No 1 is replying.... Cool


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Dec 23, 2016)

I jst tried flashing twrp exactly same way it was posted here but didn't work and i tink ds is due to d fact dt my system doesn't recognized my fone even after installing the drivers on it.... am on Windows 8 any help pls????


----------



## megthebest (Dec 23, 2016)

Phenomenali'm said:


> I jst tried flashing twrp exactly same way it was posted here but didn't work and i tink ds is due to d fact dt my system doesn't recognized my fone even after installing the drivers on it.... am on Windows 8 any help pls????

Click to collapse



Do all steps to install correctly drivers mediatek/preloader.  Take care on disable drivers signature in windows 8.1 or 10.
TWRP will work also on latest ota of Umi Max


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Dec 24, 2016)

megthebest said:


> Do all steps to install correctly drivers mediatek/preloader.  Take care on disable drivers signature in windows 8.1 or 10.
> TWRP will work also on latest ota of Umi Max

Click to collapse



Alright thanks will try again but how do i disable drivers signature in windows 8?


----------



## megthebest (Dec 24, 2016)

Phenomenali'm said:


> Alright thanks will try again but how do i disable drivers signature in windows 8?

Click to collapse



Friend,  Google is always available for this [emoji1] [emoji318] 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50pD0mONm44

http://laurentiumihet.ro/technology...-for-32-64-bit-drivers-installation-tutorial/

https://thebroodle.com/microsoft/windows/install-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-windows-8-8-1/


Merry Christmas


----------



## it'sup (Dec 28, 2016)

Will this work on the new umI plus E phone? Including flashing custom recovery?


----------



## megthebest (Dec 28, 2016)

it'sup said:


> Will this work on the new umI plus E phone? Including flashing custom recovery?

Click to collapse



For Plus E is necessary new custom recovery to be build. So we hope that Jemmini could work in his twrp as soon as possible.


----------



## TheWizard333 (Dec 31, 2016)

*UMI Max USB driver problem*

Hi everyone,

I recently got the new UMI MAX and i would like to root the phone.
The problem is : when I plug my phone (switched off) in the usb port for flashing (TWRP Recovery) with SP Flash Tool in download mod, nothing happens but the phone start charghing (the battery is unremovable). Yet, all my my Mediatek drivers are installed correctly (I guess). Windows also tells that the USB device is not recognized.

-Device : UMI MAX
-OS : Windows 8 64bit
-Software : SP Flash Tool

I may have missed some important information so ask me for details if needed


----------



## megthebest (Dec 31, 2016)

TheWizard333 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got the new UMI MAX and i would like to root the phone.
> The problem is : when I plug my phone (switched off) in the usb port for flashing (TWRP Recovery) with SP Flash Tool in download mod, nothing happens but the phone start charghing (the battery is unremovable). Yet, all my my Mediatek drivers are installed correctly (I guess). Windows also tells that the USB device is not recognized.
> ...

Click to collapse



Drivers must be installed with unsigned drivers option on windows 8. Please disable signature check and after instal automatuc pack installer here:
https://mega.nz/#!adNWUCQR!NFVCH1n6wKFhoUVxaM-kyGQCJ-S8VbUUIIbY1-mGVP4

Happy New Year


----------



## hellobobby (Jan 2, 2017)

*UMI Rome X port - kind request*

Hi there. I would be really grateful if you could make a TWRP (or CWM or any custom really) recovery for my phone - UMI Rome X as the ones out there currently do not work. I have read all previous replies and have provided all information needed in the link below from screenshots to files. I really do hope you can help me ASAP and I would be hugely hugely hugely happy if you could do so. I've seen that you've made the recoveries for many UMI phones on the forum and once again, I'd be immensely grateful if you could help. I have the newest LCD driver so if you make one for the kernel below, many users will benefit!
Thanks in advance! 
P.S: MT6580 chipset

Links - 
Sent via PM. If anyone is willing to help, send me a PM and I will send necessary info needed.

Thanks again and I hope you can do something, surely as my phone has the newest LCD driver. I am also on UMI forums and I am awaiting a reply to see if they have one for the latest LCD driver as TWRP 3.0.2 does not work with all Rome X devices as some, like mine, has a different albeit updated kernel.


----------



## popy2006 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey guys.

have flashed the umi super twrp but my touch screen inside twrp is not usable.
Inside the rom touch is working.
Any fix for this?


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 10, 2017)

*UMI Plus - Android 7(N) TWRP Build and Root*

Hi Everyone,

Can we please have an updated TWRP created for the UMI Plus Android 7(N) roms?
I had to update to the latest build (V3.01_20161228) due to replacement LCD screen drivers. 

Currently the existing October TWRP build does not work. To my knowledge there is currently no way to root the device on the Nougat. I have attempted to install the TWRP on the last 3 versions of the UMI Android N builds.
I have even rolled back to MM where device was previously rooted and still unable to flash TWRP again. It appears that something was updated when the Nougat update was installed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## pcoc (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi, Try to unlock the option boot in the menu. I have installed the recovery in 4 Umi Plus last firmware version N without any problem.

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

Hí.
Is it possible to add Umi Plus E Twrp recovery??
Best Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 11, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hi, Try to unlock the option boot in the menu. I have installed the recovery in 4 Umi Plus last firmware version N without any problem.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, I tried the 'OEM unlocking' to unlock the bootloader tick box in developer options. I am still not able to get a successful flash of TWRP on Android 7. Just comes up with a fallen down Green Android, and the error 'no command' when i load the recovery. 

Any ideas?


----------



## fliki (Jan 11, 2017)

Could I have it for UMI PLUS E? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alecs_Tm (Jan 11, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Thanks mate, I tried the 'OEM unlocking' to unlock the bootloader tick box in developer options. I am still not able to get a successful flash of TWRP on Android 7. Just comes up with a fallen down Green Android, and the error 'no command' when i load the recovery.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



When you see that green robot,click power button one time,and quickly vol+ one time,see what happens!


----------



## pcoc (Jan 11, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Thanks mate, I tried the 'OEM unlocking' to unlock the bootloader tick box in developer options. I am still not able to get a successful flash of TWRP on Android 7. Just comes up with a fallen down Green Android, and the error 'no command' when i load the recovery.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Hí,
Which SP Flash tool versión are you using? The one that Works fine is SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1640.
Also, have you enable the usb debugging mode?

Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 12, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí,
> Which SP Flash tool versión are you using? The one that Works fine is SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1640.
> Also, have you enable the usb debugging mode?

Click to collapse



I am using SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1640, and TWRP_302_UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019. Currently running Android 7(20161228_c239v55_kw_u3) Build. I have 'USB Debugging' and 'OEM Unlock' both 'ON'. Still can't get the TWRP to flash.



Alecs_Tm said:


> When you see that green robot,click power button one time,and quickly vol+ one time,see what happens!

Click to collapse



I tried this, and nothing changes. The stock recovery is waiting for a command. It seems that the TWRP is not flashing at all to the device.


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 12, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> I am using SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1640, and TWRP_302_UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019. Currently running Android 7(20161228_c239v55_kw_u3) Build. I have 'USB Debugging' and 'OEM Unlock' both 'ON'. Still can't get the TWRP to flash.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this, and nothing changes. The stock recovery is waiting for a command. It seems that the TWRP is not flashing at all to the device.

Click to collapse



Edit: I have tried to achieve the flash of TWRP on several different PC's all with correct drivers installed. I have the same problems with all PCs.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 12, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Edit: I have tried to achieve the flash of TWRP on several different PC's all with correct drivers installed. I have the same problems with all PCs.

Click to collapse



Hí,
Try to do a clean installation:
First flash Android 6,  20161019_c239v55_kw_u3, Flash mode : downloading .
Then flash Android N 20161228_c239v55_kw_u3, Flash mode: firmwareupdate.

Unlock boot mode and see if you can now flash the TWRP recovery.


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 12, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Edit: I have tried to achieve the flash of TWRP on several different PC's all with correct drivers installed. I have the same problems with all PCs.

Click to collapse



Can you boot into TWRP after flashing?  If not you can port the UMI Pus TWRP to root your device.  l only replaced the TWRP kernel files  with the latest kernel files from the latest stock recovery.  Download latest SuperSu zip file and put it into your internal storage. Then flash your ported recovery using SPFT. Then boot into TWRP recovery,  the touch screen will not work,  so you have to use adb (USB debugging has to enabled)
Check if your device is recognized with "adb devices",  if yes continue with
adb shell
twrp install /path/to/update.zip (path to your SuperSu zip file) 

That's how I rooted a UMI Plus running Android N


----------



## megthebest (Jan 12, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> Then boot into TWRP recovery,  the touch screen will not work,  so you have to use adb (USB debugging has to enabled)
> Check if your device is recognized with "adb devices",  if yes continue with
> adb shell
> twrp install /path/to/update.zip (path to your SuperSu zip file)
> ...

Click to collapse



More easy to use OTG mouse instead of going on adb.. but you are right.. Kernel issue with touch on TWRP is common for all latest UMI products.. and only kernel guru (like @jemmini) could help us to hack kernel and fix this..
In some way i prefer to have old CRT Carliv recovery that is limited, but it works with keys and you can easily have root with it (but you have some problems with backup and managing partitions)


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 12, 2017)

megthebest said:


> More easy to use OTG mouse instead of going on adb.. but you are right.. Kernel issue with touch on TWRP is common for all latest UMI products.. and only kernel guru (like @jemmini) could help us to hack kernel and fix this..
> In some way i prefer to have old CRT Carliv recovery that is limited, but it works with keys and you can easily have root with it (but you have some problems with backup and managing partitions)

Click to collapse



Yes it's more easy using OTG but most USB-C cables do not fit on the UMI Plus, don't know about the other UMI devices. So you need to find one that fits or have to modify the plug by cutting some of the plastic until it fits.

Yes it would be really nice if jemmini could fix it


----------



## pcoc (Jan 12, 2017)

Hí,

I dont have any problem with UMI PLUS TWRP jemmini  and Android N.  It Works fine, I think the problem it comes when you flash and update firmware from Android 6 to N version...  you have to flash with firmware update option, not download only.
Regards


----------



## Clinton594 (Jan 12, 2017)

Please sir, could you give me the scatter file for Umi Max .. can't download a while 920mb ROM file just to extract a scatter file. 
I need your help. 
[email protected]:good:

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




edu3ardo said:


> my Umi Max I can not put recovery.
> I have Umi Max. V1.01_20160810
> It may be for this?

Click to collapse



Please sir, could you give me the scatter file for Umi Max .. can't download a while 920mb ROM file just to extract a scatter file. 
I need your help. 
[email protected]

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




TheWizard333 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got the new UMI MAX and i would like to root the phone.
> The problem is : when I plug my phone (switched off) in the usb port for flashing (TWRP Recovery) with SP Flash Tool in download mod, nothing happens but the phone start charghing (the battery is unremovable). Yet, all my my Mediatek drivers are installed correctly (I guess). Windows also tells that the USB device is not recognized.
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you upload your scatter file for me. 
[email protected]


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 13, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> Can you boot into TWRP after flashing?  If not you can port the UMI Pus TWRP to root your device.  l only replaced the TWRP kernel files  with the latest kernel files from the latest stock recovery.  Download latest SuperSu zip file and put it into your internal storage. Then flash your ported recovery using SPFT. Then boot into TWRP recovery,  the touch screen will not work,  so you have to use adb (USB debugging has to enabled)
> Check if your device is recognized with "adb devices",  if yes continue with
> adb shell
> twrp install /path/to/update.zip (path to your SuperSu zip file)
> ...

Click to collapse



I am unable to get TWRP to boot at all after flashing, its like the flash is being blocked even though SPFT shows successful flash. Can you please explain what is involved in porting the UMI Plus TWRP? "port the UMI Pus TWRP to root your device" I am not 100% on how to replace the kernel files for TWRP.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 13, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> I am unable to get TWRP to boot at all after flashing, its like the flash is being blocked even though SPFT shows successful flash. Can you please explain what is involved in porting the UMI Plus TWRP? "port the UMI Pus TWRP to root your device" I am not 100% on how to replace the kernel files for TWRP.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



You have to unpack the stock recovery.img and the twrp-recovery.img for UMI Plus with a tool like Carliv Image Kitchen.

I only replaced the kernel from the TWRP recovery with the stock recovery one.

Search for "port TWRP" and you will find lots of tutorials or videos.

And you will need an OTG cable or adb to make it work.

Did you try to downgrade to M and flash TWRP? This might be the easiest way.


----------



## Clinton594 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Uh*



sharedfilelistd said:


> You have to unpack the stock recovery.img and the twrp-recovery.img for UMI Plus with a tool like Carliv Image Kitchen.
> 
> I only replaced the kernel from the TWRP recovery with the stock recovery one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please sir do you have UMI MAX SCATTER FILE


----------



## megthebest (Jan 14, 2017)

Clinton594 said:


> Please sir do you have UMI MAX SCATTER FILE

Click to collapse



this is the scatter of umi max
http://www50.zippyshare.com/v/Ht45q8A0/file.html


----------



## arfan.chatha (Jan 15, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí,
> 
> I dont have any problem with UMI PLUS TWRP jemmini  and Android N.  It Works fine, I think the problem it comes when you flash and update firmware from Android 6 to N version...  you have to flash with firmware update option, not download only.
> Regards

Click to collapse



I tried this 3 times but time in recovery it shows " no command"

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




pcoc said:


> Hi, Try to unlock the option boot in the menu. I have installed the recovery in 4 Umi Plus last firmware version N without any problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 16, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> You have to unpack the stock recovery.img and the twrp-recovery.img for UMI Plus with a tool like Carliv Image Kitchen.
> 
> I only replaced the kernel from the TWRP recovery with the stock recovery one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info! I ported my TWRP with the latest stock recovery's kernel. Unfortunately this still did not flash. It appears the issue I am having is that SPFT is showing a successfull flash, however the phone has write protect or similar blocking the recovery flash to the device. 

I can downgrade to M, however the LCD screen was replaced with a version which does not support Android 6(blank black screen on M), therefore I am unable to get into developer options and tick the OEM Unlock. Flash also fails as above, from a fresh M install.

It doesn't seem to matter what I try and update/flash recovery with, even the stock recovery does not change anything.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 16, 2017)

arfan.chatha said:


> I tried this 3 times but time in recovery it shows " no command"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Luthor Lynch (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello bencebacsi,
I just bought a new UMIDIGI Diamond phone. I studied this thread and saw, that there are various custom solutions for many types of UMI phones, but unfortunately, I did not discover the Diamond type. So, is there a possibility to get a ROM file and/or any solution to get root access to the diamond phone? I thank you very much in advance for any clues ...
Best regards, Ron


----------



## megthebest (Jan 16, 2017)

Luthor Lynch said:


> Hello bencebacsi,
> I just bought a new UMIDIGI Diamond phone. I studied this thread and saw, that there are various custom solutions for many types of UMI phones, but unfortunately, I did not discover the Diamond type. So, is there a possibility to get a ROM file and/or any solution to get root access to the diamond phone? I thank you very much in advance for any clues ...
> Best regards, Ron

Click to collapse



TWRP for Diamond is already available:
http://community.umidigi.com/thread-2962-1-1.html

link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/df3tadw3aok56v3/TWRP_302_UMI_Diamond_V5.0_20161103.img

created by the Master @jemmini


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí,
> 
> I dont have any problem with UMI PLUS TWRP jemmini  and Android N.  It Works fine, I think the problem it comes when you flash and update firmware from Android 6 to N version...  you have to flash with firmware update option, not download only.
> Regards

Click to collapse


 @proc
This is not an problem of an single user.
I faced this problem too and found other users in the UMi forum that run in similar trouble.

I also reflashed different ROM versions a couple of times with different settings but had no success (see this post)

Maybe @megthebest has more information or a solution (updated TWRP?)


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> @proc
> This is not an problem of an single user.
> I faced this problem too and found other users in the UMi forum that run in similar trouble.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am glad, and dismayed that it's not just me having these issues! I would love to be able to get TWRP updated for our devices.


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> @proc
> This is not an problem of an single user.
> I faced this problem too and found other users in the UMi forum that run in similar trouble.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok after investigation i've a concept for getting recovery to work - please read carefully! ATTENTION! HAS TO BE VALIDATED! ONLY DRAFT!
1. Download ADB & Fastboot Tools
2. adb reboot bootloader
3. fastboot flashing unlock
-> ATTENTION ALL PERSONAL DATE WILL BE WIPED!
-> Selecte VolUP to wipe / VolDown to abort & return
4. fastboot flash recovery <YOURpathTO>/TWRP_302_UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019.img

AGAIN - This is a concept of what is maybe possible (including typos and missing commands because reboot between commands is required and so on)
I'll try to validate these commands within next 2 days - if you are in hurry and aware of all risks you may try this earlier


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 17, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Thanks for the info! I ported my TWRP with the latest stock recovery's kernel. Unfortunately this still did not flash. It appears the issue I am having is that SPFT is showing a successfull flash, however the phone has write protect or similar blocking the recovery flash to the device.
> 
> I can downgrade to M, however the LCD screen was replaced with a version which does not support Android 6(blank black screen on M), therefore I am unable to get into developer options and tick the OEM Unlock. Flash also fails as above, from a fresh M install.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter what I try and update/flash recovery with, even the stock recovery does not change anything.

Click to collapse



What happens when you boot into TWRP recovery?

You also must boot into TWRP right after flashing, otherwise stock recovery is restored.

If you want I can upload the recovery I used.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




raupe said:


> Ok after investigation i've a concept for getting recovery to work - please read carefully! ATTENTION! HAS TO BE VALIDATED! ONLY DRAFT!
> 1. Download ADB & Fastboot Tools
> 2. adb reboot bootloader
> 3. fastboot flashing unlock
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if "fastboot flashing unlock" works but "fastboot oem unlock" does not work. The volume keys do not work


----------



## smakdonw (Jan 17, 2017)

*umi plus e*

any news on twrp for umi plus e?

i was able to flash a version of twrp i got from the oficial umi comunity but it has no touch.

anyone can fix this?

or does anyone know how to install super SU with just adb and no touch on the phone screen


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 17, 2017)

smakdonw said:


> any news on twrp for umi plus e?
> 
> i was able to flash a version of twrp i got from the oficial umi comunity but it has no touch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can boot into TWRP recovery you can use following adb commands to install SuperSu.

Check if your device is recognized with "adb devices",  if yes continue with
adb shell
twrp install /path/to/update.zip (path to your SuperSu zip file)


----------



## smakdonw (Jan 17, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> If you can boot into TWRP recovery you can use following adb commands to install SuperSu.
> 
> Check if your device is recognized with "adb devices",  if yes continue with
> adb shell
> twrp install /path/to/update.zip (path to your SuperSu zip file)

Click to collapse



quick question 

1 i start in twrp recovery 
2 start adb and run adb devices to check if it recognizes my device 
3 which command do i run 
   adb shell twrp install C:\Users\joaoa\Desktop\Minimal ADB and Fastboot\SuperSU-v2.79-201612051815

or is it a different command?


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 17, 2017)

smakdonw said:


> quick question
> 
> 1 i start in twrp recovery
> 2 start adb and run adb devices to check if it recognizes my device
> ...

Click to collapse



 You must copy your SuperSu.zip to your internal storage!

When in TWRP recovery:

adb devices
adb shell
twrp install /storage/SuperSU.zip

(Correct path and file name)


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> I don't know if "fastboot flashing unlock" works but "fastboot oem unlock" does not work. The volume keys do not work

Click to collapse



fastboot flashing unlock - should work

I was presented an onscreen message that requests your confirmation - but did not confirm because all personal data will be wiped.
Therefore this was no option in that moment because it's my girlfriends phone and I could not ask for her permission 

Another question to @sharedfilelistd:
How did you boot into recovery after flashing througt SPFT?

I was unable to, because phone bootet twice while holding the VolUp Button  (+ 10 sec Power to initialize reboot) after flashing the recovery.
After this double reboot it seemed that the recovery has been restored as mentioned by you (and others).


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> fastboot flashing unlock - should work
> 
> I was presented an onscreen message that requests your confirmation - but did not confirm because all personal data will be wiped.
> Therefore this was no option in that moment because it's my girlfriends phone and I could not ask for her permission
> ...

Click to collapse



Using "fastboot oem unlock" I also get the confirm message on screen but the volume keys do not work!

I had the exact same issue, using the the original TWRP (double boot and stock recovery was restored) If you check my posts in this thread, I described how I got the TWRP recovery working. 

Most likely driver issues. Android M not working on my device as well (black screen). If I flash M and the original TWRP is working but on a black screen (tested with adb commands). Someone posted about it on the UMI forum but got no response from the moderators.


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> Using "fastboot oem unlock" I also get the confirm message on screen but the volume keys do not work!
> 
> I had the exact same issue, using the the original TWRP (double boot and stock recovery was restored) If you check my posts in this thread, I described how I got the TWRP recovery working.
> 
> Most likely driver issues. Android M not working on my device as well (black screen). If I flash M and the original TWRP is working but on a black screen (tested with adb commands). Someone posted about it on the UMI forum but got no response from the moderators.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the hint to the FrankenTWRP 
I'll try this tonight.

"fastboot oem unlock" did not work on my device - it stated "FAILED".

Hmm - found an interesting side-note in UMi Super beta forum about reverting a Android 7.0 Nougat phone back to Android 6 Marshmallow:


> Beside the obvious risks, theoretically you can anytime go back to a stock Marshmallow ROM by flashing it with SP Flash Tool, even if you've completely bricked your phone. That is also the process you have to do in case if you decide to leave the beta program.**
> **In order to properly flash an Android 6.0 ROM over an Android 7.0 version, you have to choose the 'Format All + Download' option in SPFT. Since that process erase the nvram partion, so your IMEI numbers as well, after flashing you also have to re-flash your original IMEI numbers with the SN Writer Tool.

Click to collapse



Maybe this is the missing link to avoid the black screen issue.
Be careful because this procedure invokes reflashing your IMEI - so make at least a written backup of it!


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> Hmm - found an interesting side-note in UMi Super beta forum about reverting a Android 7.0 Nougat phone back to Android 6 Marshmallow:
> 
> 
> Maybe this is the missing link to avoid the black screen issue.
> Be careful because this procedure invokes reflashing your IMEI - so make at least a written backup of it!

Click to collapse



Already tried it but still black screen. I tried every possible way to flash M without success. Also tried to flash lk.bin from N with M, which made the UMI splash screen visible but hangs there. I give up for the time being going back to M. Maybe a future official ROM for M will work but who knows or even better if xposed comes to N in the near future :good:


----------



## pcoc (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> @proc
> This is not an problem of an single user.
> I faced this problem too and found other users in the UMi forum that run in similar trouble.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only can speak from my experience, I have updated more than one dozen of Umi plus to Android N and I installed them the TWRP recovery without any problem. 
Best regards


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> I had the exact same issue, using the the original TWRP (double boot and stock recovery was restored) If you check my posts in this thread, I described how I got the TWRP recovery working.

Click to collapse


 @sharedfilelistd: would it be possible that you provide your modified twrp? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> @sharedfilelistd: would it be possible that you provide your modified twrp? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Sent you a link via pm


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

pcoc said:


> I only can speak from my experience, I have updated more than one dozen of Umi plus to Android N and I installed them the TWRP recovery without any problem.
> Best regards

Click to collapse



Hi @proc!

Thanks for sharing your experience!
It hardens my idea of different hardware-builds of that device.

Had a remote session with an friend of me. She got her fresh delivered UMi Plus today with Android 6 preinstalled (and kept this version for the test).
We flashed the official TWRP for MM to the device and its behavior was exactly the same compared to an Nougat device.
Flashing, was OK.
Kept VolUp pressed + pressed Power for 10 sec to reboot.
Then the device rebooted an second time. After this boot android got loaded. - So no chance to prevent the restoration of recovery through boot process :-/

It was not possible to boot to TWRP.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> Hi @proc!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience!
> It hardens my idea of different hardware-builds of that device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to flash this file.
Best Regards


----------



## raupe (Jan 17, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Try to flash this file.
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



Hey @proc,

thanks for providing your TWRP and giving it a try.
With it UMi behaves exactly like with the other recoveries.
2 boots then loading Android.

Did I do something wrong?
After successful flash, i disconnected the usb cable from phone an keep holding VolUP + pressing Power for 10 secs.
Tried this also with removing usb-cable holding VolUP and connecting the usb cable aagain - but makes no difference.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 17, 2017)

raupe said:


> Hey @proc,
> 
> thanks for providing your TWRP and giving it a try.
> With it UMi behaves exactly like with the other recoveries.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hí,
Before flash it , please check that in developer options the unlock boot option its on. Once you have flashed it, first power on you need to do this: Disconnect the usb, push power on and volum+ at the same time, once you see UMI logo only keep pushing volum+ until you see the TWRP screen.  
Best Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 18, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí,
> Before flash it , please check that in developer options the unlock boot option its on. Once you have flashed it, first power on normal to system.  Then power off the phone and do this: push power on and volum+ at the same time, once you see UMI logo only keep pushing volum+ (stop pressing the power button, only volum+).
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



Hi Proc, I have the exact same issues with my UMI Plus. 
I have used the TWRP you provided a few posts ago, and followed exact instructions above. I still have the same issue. "No Command" with our green robot friend! 

Can we potentially replace the stock recovery with TWRP upon 'Firmware update' fresh install of the stock N with TWRP as the only recovery installed?


----------



## pcoc (Jan 18, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Hi Proc, I have the exact same issues with my UMI Plus.
> I have used the TWRP you provided a few posts ago, and followed exact instructions above. I still have the same issue. "No Command" with our green robot friend!
> 
> Can we potentially replace the stock recovery with TWRP upon 'Firmware update' fresh install of the stock N with TWRP as the only recovery installed?

Click to collapse



The issue comes because you have locked the boot, even if you mark it unlocked in developer options, it remains locked. 
Try this, flash the last firmware N with mode DOWNLOAD ONLY, tap all firmware options  ( before this do a backup of all your data because its going to loose in the process) Then start the phone and configure it without conecting to internet, dont update anything.  (Check in developer options if its unlocked the boot from fabric , it must be unlocked).
Without turning off the phone, start flashing with the TWRP recovery img provided (scatter file) while the phone its on, turn it off and the flashing process will finish.
Let me know if it works now.

Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 18, 2017)

pcoc said:


> The issue comes because you have locked the boot, even if you mark it unlocked in developer options, it remains locked.
> Try this, flash the last firmware N with mode DOWNLOAD ONLY, tap all firmware options  ( before this do a backup of all your data because its going to loose in the process) Then start the phone and configure it without conecting to internet, dont update anything.  (Check in developer options if its unlocked the boot from fabric , it must be unlocked).
> Without turning off the phone, start flashing with the TWRP recovery img provided (scatter file) while the phone its on, turn it off and the flashing process will finish.
> Let me know if it works now.

Click to collapse



Hi @proc, thank you for the info! I thought we may be onto a winner with your explanation. 
Unfortunately following all the above steps, still not having any luck.  
I left my simcard out, did not connect to wifi or any internet. Breezed through setup. Confirmed that 'OEM Unlocking' was ticked ON straight away.(ATTACHED) Flashed your TWRP from a few posts ago. (Even tried the official TWRP afterwards)



raupe said:


> Hey @proc,
> thanks for providing your TWRP and giving it a try.
> With it UMi behaves exactly like with the other recoveries.
> 2 boots then loading Android.

Click to collapse



My UMI Plus is still reacting the same above.  Double boots straight after flash of TWRP and then loads into the OS. A further reboot attempt into Recovery and the 'No Command' Robot (stock recovery) is still there. 

Background INFO:
Not sure if I mentioned this previously. I had Android 6 on this UMI Plus previously when I first got it. I had successfully flashed TWRP. 1 week after I got the device, I dropped it and cracked the LCD/Digitizer.  Since the replacement LCD came, I had to udate to Android 7(N) to get the new LCD to work and not show only a black/blank screen.  Since that 'Firmware Update' to the first official release of N, the problem has existed.

Dang I miss #

I attempted this. Replaced the stock 'recovery.img' in the latest "20161228_c239v55_kw_u3" with the TWRP recovery. Did a full 'Firmware Upgrade' with the stock recovery replaced with TWRP.  Firmware booted up with OEM unlocking OFF...
Still not working.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 18, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Hi @proc, thank you for the info! I thought we may be onto a winner with your explanation.
> Unfortunately following all the above steps, still not having any luck.
> I left my simcard out, did not connect to wifi or any internet. Breezed through setup. Confirmed that 'OEM Unlocking' was ticked ON straight away.(ATTACHED) Flashed your TWRP from a few posts ago. (Even tried the official TWRP afterwards)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Hí, I think that the problem comes when you do a firmware update... also you have the issue that the gps stops working. I think the solution its to flash with mode "download only" and follow the steps of my previous post. Also check that its on "usb debugging" but the most important its that unlock boot mode its on, once you have flashed it and before you flash the new Twrp recovery image. Perhaps you will need to flash the custom recovery img 2 or 3 times, at the end it works.
This is the way that works for me, good luck


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 19, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí, I think that the problem comes when you do a firmware update... also you have the issue that the gps stops working. I think the solution its to flash with mode "download only" and follow the steps of my previous post. Also check that its on "usb debugging" but the most important its that unlock boot mode its on, once you have flashed it and before you flash the new Twrp recovery image. Perhaps you will need to flash the custom recovery img 2 or 3 times, at the end it works.
> This is the way that works for me, good luck

Click to collapse



Hi pcoc, I have done this above yesterday. Downgraded to Android 6 with 'Full Firmware Update' option, then did a 'Download Only' with all selected, of the lastest N. Still not working after 1x reflash of TWRP attempt. So I did a full Firmware Update of latest over the Download Only update and attempted flash again. 

I have not tried to flash TWRP repeatedly, 2-3 times at once. Not sure if this would do anything? Would you flash, then disconnect cable, then plug cable back in and flash- turn device on to start flash... a few times?


----------



## pcoc (Jan 19, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Hi pcoc, I have done this above yesterday. Downgraded to Android 6 with 'Full Firmware Update' option, then did a 'Download Only' with all selected, of the lastest N. Still not working after 1x reflash of TWRP attempt. So I did a full Firmware Update of latest over the Download Only update and attempted flash again.
> 
> I have not tried to flash TWRP repeatedly, 2-3 times at once. Not sure if this would do anything? Would you flash, then disconnect cable, then plug cable back in and flash- turn device on to start flash... a few times?

Click to collapse



Hí

Its very important that before you flash the custom recovery img,  you enter  into the "Developer options" and turn on "The lock OEM" and also turn on "USB debugging" . Both things must be turned on. About the cable, every time that you have flashed the device its recomended to disconnect it.

Regards


----------



## megthebest (Jan 19, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí
> 
> Its very important that before you flash the custom recovery img,  you enter  into the "Developer options" and turn on "The lock OEM" and also turn on "USB debugging" . Both things must be turned on. About the cable, every time that you have flashed the device its recomended to disconnect it.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



sorry but i do not agree..
Flashtool process doesn't care about  "Oem Unlcok" for bootloader or "Usb Debugging" ..
With my (wide) experience, when i use Flashtool to flash a custom recovery, i do it without any other change to the android settings.

Only some particular smartphone, like Meizu, Zuk, Xiaomi .. you need to change something on Developer Options.. but it's caused by the locked bootloader.

On all UMI phones that i owned, no one had Locked Bootloader.

Now i'm usinf Umi Plus and like the other guy, i can use TWRP in the fisrt page on Android 6.0 or Android 7.0 .. it doesn't matter . .it works flawlessy


----------



## pcoc (Jan 19, 2017)

megthebest said:


> sorry but i do not agree..
> Flashtool process doesn't care about  "Oem Unlcok" for bootloader or "Usb Debugging" ..
> With my (wide) experience, when i use Flashtool to flash a custom recovery, i do it without any other change to the android settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See this link, and you will see that its necesary to flash the Umi Plus recovery to have selected "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging".
Never the experience its to wide to learn new things 
http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=6146&highlight=root+umi+plus


----------



## korglas (Jan 19, 2017)

pcoc said:


> See this link, and you will see that its necesary to flash the Umi Plus recovery to have selected "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging".
> Never the experience its to wide to learn new things
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## megthebest (Jan 19, 2017)

pcoc said:


> See this link, and you will see that its necesary to flash the Umi Plus recovery to have selected "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging".
> Never the experience its to wide to learn new things
> http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=6146&highlight=root+umi+plus

Click to collapse



Ok my friend..  it's time to learn from you..
With this new version of Android 7 date stamp 20161228 probably Umi had introduced this feature of Locked Boot..
So thank you for sharing..
I'm sure that on Andorid 6.0 and first release of Andorid 7 for Umi Plus, it's not necessary to enable Usb Debugging and Oem Unlock


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 20, 2017)

pcoc said:


> See this link, and you will see that its necesary to flash the Umi Plus recovery to have selected "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging".
> Never the experience its to wide to learn new things
> http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=6146&highlight=root+umi+plus

Click to collapse





megthebest said:


> Ok my friend..  it's time to learn from you..
> With this new version of Android 7 date stamp 20161228 probably Umi had introduced this feature of Locked Boot..
> So thank you for sharing..
> I'm sure that on Andorid 6.0 and first release of Andorid 7 for Umi Plus, it's not necessary to enable Usb Debugging and Oem Unlock

Click to collapse



Hi folks, 
I have attempted again with "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging" as above. (have done this several times before too, but at this point I am willing to try anything again!)

I am still not winning. Boot loader seems to stay locked, or does not recognise/boot into TWRP on that first boot after flash. Then reloads the stock recovery on second boot. 

I have attached a copy of what is currently on the device from the Hardware setting menu(PWR+VOLUME DOWN)
Just so you can see what is currently installed. Perhaps there is a tweaked or hacked 'preloader' file that is correctly unlocked? 

I am happy to try anything! ANYTHING I tells ya! 


PS: Thank you for all the ideas and help so far! I hope we get there eventually.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 20, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have attempted again with "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging" as above. (have done this several times before too, but at this point I am willing to try anything again!)
> 
> I am still not winning. Boot loader seems to stay locked, or does not recognise/boot into TWRP on that first boot after flash. Then reloads the stock recovery on second boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hí, try to download  this very small app  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gt.recovery.reboot.  
So you will see if when you boot into it says "no command" or TWRP.
If you boot into and says "no command" press power .
Regards

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




shadimar69 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have attempted again with "OEM Unlock" and "Usb debugging" as above. (have done this several times before too, but at this point I am willing to try anything again!)
> 
> I am still not winning. Boot loader seems to stay locked, or does not recognise/boot into TWRP on that first boot after flash. Then reloads the stock recovery on second boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hí,
At some UMI models you HAVE TO boot your phone into recovery at the first power on that follows the TWRP flashing or the original stock recovery will be restored by the system. So that's always better and necesary to start with booting into recovery after the flashing process finished.
After successful  Custom recovery TWRP flash, disconnected the usb cable from phone and do this:  press Power and VolUP at the same time , when you will see UMI logo inmediatly only keep pressing VolUP until you see TWRP screen.
Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 20, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí, try to download  this very small app  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gt.recovery.reboot.
> So you will see if when you boot into it says "no command" or TWRP.
> If you boot into and says "no command" press power .
> Regards
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I installed the APK, It requires root to access the reboot command so unfortunately does not work.
Regarding booting into recovery at first power on, this is exactly what I am doing. The device attempts to boot into TWRP, then reboots and boots up the OS, second boot restoring the stock recovery in the process. 
Is there a way to bake the TWRP into the standard Firmware install so that TWRP 'becomes' the stock recovery on install?


----------



## pcoc (Jan 20, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Hi, I installed the APK, It requires root to access the reboot command so unfortunately does not work.
> Regarding booting into recovery at first power on, this is exactly what I am doing. The device attempts to boot into TWRP, then reboots and boots up the OS, second boot restoring the stock recovery in the process.
> Is there a way to bake the TWRP into the standard Firmware install so that TWRP 'becomes' the stock recovery on install?

Click to collapse



Hí,
I never trayed that, so I dont know. ..I think its only to change the name of the custom TWRP recovery for recovery.img and delete the original from the firmware package , put the renamed  recovery.img  with the rest of the firmware files., and flash like download only.
But why you dont try again to flash the recovery file and dont let that the device after the process start alone... Onces you have flashed it inmediatly:
After successful Custom recovery TWRP flash, disconnected the usb cable from phone and press Power and VolUP at the same time , when you will see UMI logo inmediatly only keep pressing VolUP until you see TWRP screen.

Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 20, 2017)

pcoc said:


> Hí,
> I never trayed that, so I dont know. ..I think its only to change the name of the custom TERP recovery for recovery.img and delete the original from the firmware package , put the renamed one with the rest of the firmware files., and flash like download only.
> But why you dont try again to flash the recovery file and dont let that the device after the process start alone... Onces you have flashed it inmediatly:
> After successful Custom recovery TWRP flash, disconnected the usb cable from phone and press Power and VolUP at the same time , when you will see UMI logo inmediatly only keep pressing VolUP until you see TWRP screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey pcoc, 
I have tried the TWRP recovery in place of the stock recovery on firmware flash. Does not work. 
Regarding how to get into recovery, I am using the correct key combo. I do know how to enter recovery, its just not sticking the TWRP over the stock recovery image on boot.  I used to have TWRP installed on the device on Android 6(M) previously, so I 'have' had it there previously. It just looks like the Android 7(N) update has screwed my OEM lock so that the boot loader is terminally locked! 

I think that is the issue i need to figure out. Perhaps UMI will release a different firmware pack with a fix.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 20, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Hey pcoc,
> I have tried the TWRP recovery in place of the stock recovery on firmware flash. Does not work.
> Regarding how to get into recovery, I am using the correct key combo. I do know how to enter recovery, its just not sticking the TWRP over the stock recovery image on boot.  I used to have TWRP installed on the device on Android 6(M) previously, so I 'have' had it there previously. It just looks like the Android 7(N) update has screwed my OEM lock so that the boot loader is terminally locked!
> 
> I think that is the issue i need to figure out. Perhaps UMI will release a different firmware pack with a fix.

Click to collapse



I'm giving turns and thinking in something that I can help you, it only that is me occurs is that try with  the last version of SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1648 ( I think you are using de v5.1640) You can download from http://community.umidigi.com/thread-2962-1-1.html
Regards


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 20, 2017)

pcoc said:


> I'm giving turns and thinking in something that I can help you, it only that is me occurs is that try with  the last version of SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1648 ( I think you are using de v5.1640) You can download from http://community.umidigi.com/thread-2962-1-1.html
> Regards

Click to collapse



All good mate, I have been using SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1648 for a few days now. I thought it may help. All the recent flashing for the last 2-3days has been attempted with this version.


----------



## pcoc (Jan 20, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> All good mate, I have been using SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1648 for a few days now. I thought it may help. All the recent flashing for the last 2-3days has been attempted with this version.

Click to collapse



Hí, You can try this to fix your situation, Flash last firmware with this mode:  Format All+Download.
For security, made a copy of the 2 imeis.
Be very carefull with this method.
Regards


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't think you can uncheck preloader or anything else with format all + download or firmware upgrade option. It only works with download only option to uncheck or flash only selected parts. It might work if you rewrite the scatter file but I'm not sure about that.

IMO the problem has nothing to do how he flashes or OEM unlock option or similar. The original TWRP recovery from jemmini does not work on some Plus devices like my one. I described in this thread how I modified the TWRP recovery to make it work. I sent @shadimar69 a link to the recovery but I don't know if he tried it yet.

Regards


----------



## pcoc (Jan 20, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> I don't think you can uncheck preloader or anything else with format all + download or firmware upgrade option. It only works with download only option to uncheck or flash only selected parts. It might work if you rewrite the scatter file but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> IMO the problem has nothing to do how he flashes or OEM unlock option or similar. The original TWRP recovery from jemmini does not work on some Plus devices like my one. I described in this thread how I modified the TWRP recovery to make it work. I sent @shadimar69 a link to the recovery but I don't know if he tried it yet.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



You are right there is not option to uncheck the preloader in Format All+Download.
There is an option in format window to format whole flash or format whole flash except Bootloader. By default its marked the last one.
Regards


----------



## Persizi (Jan 20, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> IMO the problem has nothing to do how he flashes or OEM unlock option or similar. The original TWRP recovery from jemmini does not work on some Plus devices like my one. I described in this thread how I modified the TWRP recovery to make it work. I sent @shadimar69 a link to the recovery but I don't know if he tried it yet.

Click to collapse



Would you sent the link to me too, please? Because I have exactly the same problem as shadimar69.


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 20, 2017)

pcoc said:


> You are right there is not option to uncheck the preloader in Format All+Download.
> There is an option in format window to format whole flash or format whole flash except Bootloader. By default its marked the last one.
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hey @pcoc did this but it did not change anything... 
I did a full "Format All + Download" then used "SN_Writer_Tool_exe_v1.1648.00" to write the IMEI numbers back to the device.. all good back to not rooted normal. 



sharedfilelistd said:


> I don't think you can uncheck preloader or anything else with format all + download or firmware upgrade option. It only works with download only option to uncheck or flash only selected parts. It might work if you rewrite the scatter file but I'm not sure about that.
> IMO the problem has nothing to do how he flashes or OEM unlock option or similar. The original TWRP recovery from jemmini does not work on some Plus devices like my one. I described in this thread how I modified the TWRP recovery to make it work. I sent @shadimar69 a link to the recovery but I don't know if he tried it yet.
> Regards

Click to collapse




Persizi said:


> Would you sent the link to me too, please? Because I have exactly the same problem as shadimar69.

Click to collapse



Hi @sharedfilelistd I got your PM, FINALLY A TWRP THAT WORKS(Sorta  )!!!!!!! OMG! I also 'ported' my own version of TWRP but obviously failed at it. I have asked if we can link this to a more public download area however atm its closed.
The only 'other' recovery I tried from this thread was this one ---> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70598290&postcount=98

SOOOOO sharedfilelistd's build/modified recovery flashes! I can finally boot into TWRP straight after flash, however as he states there is no tough screen functionality. I am have trouble flashing the latest SuperSU.zip using "adb sideload su.zip" (su.zip is the latest SR3-SuperSU-v2.79-SR3-20170114223742).
Attached is my terminal log. Can you please give me some insight in to what I am doing wrong?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 20, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> Can you please give me some insight in to what I am doing wrong?
> Many thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



So I did the only thing I could do... I kept reading! lol I found one of your old posts (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70590187&postcount=89) which explained:
1: you have to copy the su.zip(this is the supersu attached below, just with the name shortened to make it easier to type) to the twrp folder on your internal storage first. 
2: flash the modified TWRP.img again to boot back into TWRP(This is a one shot effect for me, as in, I have to flash the IMG every time I need to get into TWRP, otherwise the stock recovery is reinstalled on the next boot again)
3: open up powershell or cmd or terminal, (whilst booted into the TWRP recovery splash screen with USB plugged in) 
4: run these commands(without quotations): 
"adb shell"
"twrp install su.zip" 

5: Once completed(log on above commands attached below) run this command to reboot: "twrp reboot"

If all goes well you will be in a happy place full of rainbows and unicorns.... oh and root#!
Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Thank you! Thank You! Thank you! Thank you! Thank You! Thank you!!! (Yes I typed all these, I did not cheat and copy/paste!)
Very much appreciated to everyone! 

MODIFIED TWRP can be found here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70646527&postcount=124
Thanks again!


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 20, 2017)

If jemmini's TWRP recovery for your UMI Plus is not working, you can try the modified TWRP recovery attached. Touch screen is not working, so you need a OTG mouse or use adb to install SuperSU!

If you want to make the recovery yourself. Here I described what I did https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70533637&postcount=74


----------



## pcoc (Jan 20, 2017)

sharedfilelistd said:


> If jemmini's TWRP recovery for your UMI Plus is not working, you can try the modified TWRP recovery attached. Touch screen is not working, so you need a OTG mouse or use adb to install SuperSU!
> 
> If you want to make the recovery yourself. Here I described what I did https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70533637&postcount=74

Click to collapse



Congrats!! :good::good:
So happy you have got:laugh:


----------



## megthebest (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm obstinate person, today i want to check if latest Rom Andorid 7 of my Plus works with TWRP from Jemmini, made for Andorid 6.
Load scatter (flashtool 5.1644) change recovery with TWRP, flashing In FIRMWARE UPDATE mode, flashed correctly and at first boot i try to enter in twrp.
Immediately i see twrp, working touch, able to have root.. so ON MY Plus, TWRP works flawlessy.. without any Oem Unlock or other things to do...
Do you think i'm lucky???

btw .. i sell tomorrow my Plus witn stock Android 7 (no root, no modding) to my friend's wife.. i hope she'll enjoy the device!
i'm waiting for my Plus E .. and in the near future Umidigi Z


----------



## sharedfilelistd (Jan 20, 2017)

megthebest said:


> I'm obstinate person, today i want to check if latest Rom Andorid 7 of my Plus works with TWRP from Jemmini, made for Andorid 6.
> Load scatter (flashtool 5.1644) change recovery with TWRP, flashing In FIRMWARE UPDATE mode, flashed correctly and at first boot i try to enter in twrp.
> Immediately i see twrp, working touch, able to have root.. so ON MY Plus, TWRP works flawlessy.. without any Oem Unlock or other things to do...
> Do you think i'm lucky???
> ...

Click to collapse



No not lucky, you just have a Plus were it works. The thing is everyone who posted about it not working has the same symptoms. 
Shadimar69 wrote that he got his LCD screen replaced. Maybe they use two different once or now a other one then before? Which would explain while it's working for some and not for others. Maybe someone is bored enough and capable of decompiling both ROMS and look if the Nougat ROM has drivers included which the M ROM has not. Can't think at the moment how else to find out, if the suspicion is true or not.  

Anyway enjoy your Plus E


----------



## Clinton594 (Jan 24, 2017)

megthebest said:


> this is the scatter of umi max

Click to collapse



Hello sir, I tried loading the scatter file and it showed me this error message.

"Initializing scatter file failed, check file name you load is legal" whatever that means.
Please sir I seriously need your help, could you send messages a message on my mail.
[email protected]

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

Please who can give me a working scatter file for UMI MAX. 
I can't get my phone connected with MTK DROID TOOLS to extract my scatter file after all the series of unlimited adb drivers I tried installing.

Please I need serious help ...


----------



## megthebest (Jan 24, 2017)

Clinton594 said:


> Hello sir, I tried loading the scatter file and it showed me this error message.
> 
> "Initializing scatter file failed, check file name you load is legal" whatever that means.
> Please sir I seriously need your help, could you send messages a message on my mail.
> ...

Click to collapse



hard to understand why..
try yourself with scatter on the stock rom:
http://community.umidigi.com/forum-133-1.html

extract zip in a folder and you will have original file.
Use always latest flashtool version and keep in mind that preloader  drivers must be correctly installed before flashing rom.
mtk droid tools no longer compatible with 64bit mediatek cpu.. from the end of 2015 i guess..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2017)

Is there a TWRP available for Umi Z (just received mine today  )?


----------



## megthebest (Jan 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a TWRP available for Umi Z (just received mine today  )?

Click to collapse



Not yet.. Also for Plus E Twrp is working without touch (need otg cable and mouse).
If you have OTG Mouse i can provide a TWRP for Umi Z, but i don't guarantee that it will works


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2017)

megthebest said:


> Not yes.. Also for Plus E Twrp is working without touch (need otg cable and mouse).
> If you have OTG Mouse i can provide a TWRP for Umi Z, but i don't guarantee that it will works

Click to collapse



yes please, i'll give it a try


----------



## megthebest (Jan 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> yes please, i'll give it a try

Click to collapse



is  your rom  UMI Z Version: UMI Z.V3.01_20170116 – g15v97_kw_u8_4m-eng 6.0 MRA58K ?
i will try and add link here to test


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2017)

megthebest said:


> is  your rom  UMI Z Version: UMI Z.V3.01_20170116 – g15v97_kw_u8_4m-eng 6.0 MRA58K ?
> i will try and add link here to test

Click to collapse



I have the build "UMI Z.V3.01_20170116" with version "alps-mp-m0.mp9-V1.195_even6797.6c.m_P8"


----------



## megthebest (Jan 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I have the build "UMI Z.V3.01_20170116" with version "alps-mp-m0.mp9-V1.195_even6797.6c.m_P8"

Click to collapse



Link for download
http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/NMycpLTh/file.html
check if it works (as always, flash using flashtool in download only using provided scatter)
OTG mouse required.
Check Log of TWRP if some partitions gives errors or not


----------



## fireflyer01 (Jan 28, 2017)

*Does it work?*

Have you tried it yet and does it works? Please post your experiences. I have the same sw-version on my Z and want to root.

Thanks.


----------



## Persizi (Jan 29, 2017)

shadimar69 said:


> So I did the only thing I could do... I kept reading! lol I found one of your old posts (https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70590187&postcount=89) which explained:
> 1: you have to copy the su.zip(this is the supersu attached below, just with the name shortened to make it easier to type) to the twrp folder on your internal storage first.
> 2: flash the modified TWRP.img again to boot back into TWRP(This is a one shot effect for me, as in, I have to flash the IMG every time I need to get into TWRP, otherwise the stock recovery is reinstalled on the next boot again)
> 3: open up powershell or cmd or terminal, (whilst booted into the TWRP recovery splash screen with USB plugged in)
> ...

Click to collapse



I rooted my phone with the modified TWRP through adb and it works! But the SR3-SuperSU-v2.79-SR3-20170114223742.zip at the attached file give me an error, so used SuperSU-v2.79-201612051815.zip.


----------



## fireflyer01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*it works great!*



megthebest said:


> Link for download
> http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/NMycpLTh/file.html
> check if it works (as always, flash using flashtool in download only using provided scatter)
> OTG mouse required.
> Check Log of TWRP if some partitions gives errors or not

Click to collapse



I did it with SU.zip, your TWRP, Flash tool & USB Mouse and it works fine!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2017)

megthebest said:


> Link for download
> http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/NMycpLTh/file.html
> check if it works (as always, flash using flashtool in download only using provided scatter)
> OTG mouse required.
> Check Log of TWRP if some partitions gives errors or not

Click to collapse



Sorry for not responding... I could not test it yet because I have to wait for the USB-C OTG Adapter which I had to order., I'll let you know as soon as I did it...


----------



## shadimar69 (Jan 30, 2017)

Persizi said:


> I rooted my phone with the modified TWRP through adb and it works! But the SR3-SuperSU-v2.79-SR3-20170114223742.zip at the attached file give me an error, so used SuperSU-v2.79-201612051815.zip.

Click to collapse





fireflyer01 said:


> I did it with SU.zip, your TWRP, Flash tool & USB Mouse and it works fine!

Click to collapse



Glad you got it working! 
All I did to get the su.zip was go to chainfire's site and download the latest. https://www.chainfire.eu/ 

Now I have read that he sold the IP to a third party, but is staying on to help develop for 2 years. That was over a year ago, so a lot of people have been shifting to use 'phh-superser'. Have a read up on this if you are interesting.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/wip-selinux-capable-superuser-t3216394


----------



## fireflyer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry for not responding... I could not test it yet because I have to wait for the USB-C OTG Adapter which I had to order., I'll let you know as soon as I did it...

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I did it and it works great. [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem Z mit Tapatalk


----------



## megthebest (Jan 30, 2017)

Glad hear from you that my TWRP for Umi Z works correctly with OTG mouse..
Unfortunately i'm not Jemmini. . and i don't have the necessary knowledge to hack kernel to have working touch in TWRP.


----------



## aznam (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,
Please, custom Recovery or Root method for
Umi Diamond X .
Thank you.


----------



## heavy.tools (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, can I use twrp for android 7.0?

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

For umi super


----------



## dobermann24 (Feb 2, 2017)

megthebest said:


> Link for download
> http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/NMycpLTh/file.html
> check if it works (as always, flash using flashtool in download only using provided scatter)
> OTG mouse required.
> Check Log of TWRP if some partitions gives errors or not

Click to collapse



great work, i hope a one whit touche comes soon :/


----------



## philipped346 (Feb 5, 2017)

heavy.tools said:


> Hi, can I use twrp for android 7.0?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------
> 
> For umi super

Click to collapse



yes
http://community.umidigi.com/thread-2962-1-1.html.


----------



## heavy.tools (Feb 5, 2017)

And which supersu i have to try to flashing in twrp?


----------



## dobermann24 (Feb 5, 2017)

Any news about umi z. I woud root my phone to restore my old phone data :/ ? Pls any help


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2017)

megthebest said:


> Link for download
> http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/NMycpLTh/file.html
> check if it works (as always, flash using flashtool in download only using provided scatter)
> OTG mouse required.
> Check Log of TWRP if some partitions gives errors or not

Click to collapse



I can confirm it too (after finally receiving a working USB-C-OTG)!!! Tnx a lot! Now I can use Titanium and AdAway 

Just an addition for step 6: Phone has to be turned off while connecting with the PC


----------



## dobermann24 (Feb 8, 2017)

Now i have got my otg cable. All works fine. I do a backup on my SD card. Supersu. Xposed. No Problem  thx


----------



## megthebest (Feb 8, 2017)

i'm happy that it works!
Unfortunately, Umi and many other brands, use to have this Touch issue in TWRP because a bad kernel development (i think also that it is a mediatek issue).


----------



## danielbryan (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,

After flashing TWRP_3.02_UMI_Super.img my Umi Super, the screen was unconfigured. Screen areas do not match the ringtone and activate on their own.

I did exactly the same procedure on another device (wife) and it worked fine. Got TWRP + Root on Android 7.

I get TWRP access (with screen failure) and Phone Flash Tools works.

I await suggestions

Regards!


----------



## megthebest (Feb 10, 2017)

danielbryan said:


> Hi,
> 
> After flashing TWRP_3.02_UMI_Super.img my Umi Super, the screen was unconfigured. Screen areas do not match the ringtone and activate on their own.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the only possibility is that your Umi SUper has different touch panel firmware/producer ..
Also in the past, i experienced same issue with a Touch totally messed up due to the use of bad kernel touch configuration in twrp..
In my old experience, device is not possible to keep it alive and working again... you need to send to shop for repair or buy a new glass+touch screen


----------



## travoltas (Feb 12, 2017)

hello. i am having a umi zero  with custom rooted rom running android kitkat. i would like to fully unroot it so as to be able to play pokemon go. the custom rom doesnt have any root app like supersu installed but rom is prerooted i am installing su apk through twrp then do a full unroot from inside supersu app but i cant play pokemon go. any solution as to how can i completely unroot a prerooted rom like this? the rom of my umi zero is this :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/umi-zero/development/rom-arcatarcs-emumizero-superleggera-t3057275


----------



## Giorgos241 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got my uni plus e. Can't wait for the TWRP with GUI support


----------



## megthebest (Feb 14, 2017)

Giorgos241 said:


> Just got my uni plus e. Can't wait for the TWRP with GUI support

Click to collapse



Twrp from Jemmini for* Plus E* is already available:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5jeotujn6so1nc7/PlusE_TWRP_303_V3.01_20170112.img

It's full working including touchscreen


----------



## philipped346 (Feb 14, 2017)

megthebest said:


> Twrp from Jemmini for* Plus E* is already available:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/5jeotujn6so1nc7/PlusE_TWRP_303_V3.01_20170112.img
> 
> It's full working including touchscreen

Click to collapse



hello ,  do you know if jemmini work on twrp of umi z ?


----------



## danielbryan (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello,

My Umi Super started to Boot Loop in TWRP after I run wipe in Android 7.

I can not fresh to SPTOOL, but the TWRP features they are OK

I tried fresh OTA and custom rom (CM13) in TWRP and did not boot Android

Any idea what to do in this case?

Grateful!


----------



## megthebest (Feb 16, 2017)

philipped346 said:


> hello ,  do you know if jemmini work on twrp of umi z ?

Click to collapse



jus published jemmini's TWRP for Umi Z full working touch!
It's on needrom or 4pda


----------



## dobermann24 (Feb 16, 2017)

yes. it works great. touch wuhu 
http://www.needrom.com/download/twrp-3-0-3-6/


----------



## humercab (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok if my phone UMI Z is rooted I will not get OTA updates? How to update OTA update file via TWRP recovery? If I update via flash tool I will loose my data. thx


----------



## megthebest (Feb 19, 2017)

humercab said:


> Ok if my phone UMI Z is rooted I will not get OTA updates? How to update OTA update file via TWRP recovery? If I update via flash tool I will loose my data. thx

Click to collapse



You can keep data if you flash full rom update package (in flashtool archive format) ,  if untick userdata partition. 
Obviously,  with root and twrp you won't be able to apply ota

Inviato dal mio ZUK Z2131


----------



## humercab (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok, thx for the info.. It makes sense   Will try at new update...


----------



## Umi max fun (Feb 25, 2017)

UMI MAX: TWRP_302_UMI_MAX.V1.01_20160819.img (created by jemmini)  not working on new firware based on Android 7.0 
can anybody make TWRP for Umi max based on Android 7 ?


----------



## bencebacsi (Feb 25, 2017)

Umi max fun said:


> UMI MAX: TWRP_302_UMI_MAX.V1.01_20160819.img (created by jemmini)  not working on new firware based on Android 7.0
> can anybody make TWRP for Umi max based on Android 7 ?

Click to collapse



Well, actually it works. How did you flash it?


----------



## Umi max fun (Feb 25, 2017)

bencebacsi said:


> Well, actually it works. How did you flash it?

Click to collapse



I am flash twrp like on prevision firmware - using SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1648. I download only recovery.img, but recovery did not start. Phone say that no command and show broken green android.


----------



## bencebacsi (Feb 25, 2017)

Umi max fun said:


> I am flash twrp like on prevision firmware - using SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1648. I download only recovery.img, but recovery did not start. Phone say that no command and show broken green android.

Click to collapse



Then you haven't really flashed the TWRP image or didn't boot into recovery first after flashing the TWRP and the stock recovery has been restored.


----------



## Umi max fun (Feb 25, 2017)

All ok. Really first boot was in system.... When i make first boot in recovery - the twrp start working.


----------



## GuestX01053 (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome tutorial, thank you for taking your time to even highlight the screenshots!


----------



## ACKING_QC (Mar 1, 2017)

*UMi SUPER*

screen issues on umi super the best example I can give you is : TRYING to click on INSTALL and the screen detects it as I had clicked on ADVANCED  FIX the screen issues.. I can't even root my damn phone with this annoying behavior that happens ONLY in TWRP


----------



## megthebest (Mar 1, 2017)

Use otg mouse. Your Super could be one with the new hardware for touch, so not included in the old twrp


----------



## pou_gh2 (Mar 9, 2017)

can i flash umi z twrp on umidigi z pro/umi z pro??????plz answer me soon.ty very much


----------



## Deleted member 8133137 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have no idea that will i include whole post or not.. Q: My UMI MAX has from settings > about phone  > wireless update. It is mainly used for ota, but under 3 dots there is local updates button, it allows zip installs.. Since my win didn't get my phone, can i install some zip for root? Thanks.. my email so i get reply (CAPTCHA) www.scr.im/rkeu







bencebacsi said:


> *How to install a custom recovery image and root access on MediaTek based UMI smartphones without loosing your data*
> 
> This is a general solution for all MTK UMI phones, so you won't find all needed resources (ROM packages) here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## yayaflirt (Mar 16, 2017)

hello, 

please how to Extract the content of the ROM archive?
thank you


----------



## joe2k01 (Mar 20, 2017)

*Here is a new TWRP 3.1.0 build for the UMI SUPER: *https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/twrp-3-1-0-unofficial-twrp-umi-super-t3575711


----------



## turbobikekit (Mar 21, 2017)

My screen does not work anymore, any solution?
I had flashed my Super with scammer files tthat came from : 20160616_c239v55_kw_u1
20160708_c239v55_kw_u1
20160825_c239v55_kw_u1
and nothing works because of the screen 
Any solution please?


----------



## jackinblack (Apr 8, 2017)

*can't get twrp only*

Maybe someone can help me out. 
I just got the UMI Z and I'm trying to get twrp to work.

I can flash twrp 3.0.3 with 20170318_g15v97_kw_u8_4m. 
However, if I boot into twrp straight after twrp works but then Android doesn't boot. It gets stuck on the Umidigi logo.
If I boot straight to Android then the system overwrites twrp when I try to boot it after.

If I boot into twrp and then flash SuperSu, then I can boot into Android. But I don't want full root. It messes up some of my important apps. 
Unrooting after puts me back at the stuck Umidigi logo.

All I want is a twrp so I can edit the host file and flash the adfree youtube... but I can't get it to work. Argg!  Driving me nuts!


----------



## flapmio (Apr 15, 2017)

I have a Umi Diamond and the flash_tool does not pick up the phone. I have installed the MTK Driver but no luck. I have also installed UMI Rootjoy when I got the phone, could that be an issue?


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Apr 17, 2017)

Can some one pls help me with the .rar extracted scatter file for umi max from v7.01 20170329_c239v55_kw_u11.rar rom

Plssss i need it to flash twrp on my umi max nougat

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




yayaflirt said:


> hello,
> 
> please how to Extract the content of the ROM archive?
> thank you

Click to collapse



Download rom archive on ur system then unzip wit winrar


----------



## Aralas (Apr 17, 2017)

*Umi Plus E*

Hi all,

I have the Umi Plus E.

I flashed TWRP ( @jemmini ) in january and all was working like a charme.

In february, the phone had a update and TWRP disappeared  

I'm trying to flash it again, but I doens't work anymore. Check my screenshot. That happened when I turn on my phone and holding volume up button.

Is the TWRP file the problem ? Or anything else ?

Thank you


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Apr 19, 2017)

Can some one pls help me with the .rar extracted scatter file for umi max from v7.01 20170329_c239v55_kw_u11.rar rom plsss


----------



## alex.rogel2000 (Apr 23, 2017)

help!! I have flashed twrp to my umi london but when I try to boot in recovery it just reboot to system, so I power it off and reboot to recovery again and boots to stock recovery, it seems that the phone flashes stock recovery again


----------



## scroful (Apr 24, 2017)

*Help for twrp umi z pro*

Hello. 

Can you help me. 
I have a umi z pro on y buildings 08042017.
I tried to install twrp but nothing is good. I use xda méthode but on reboot i have umi recovery and no twrp. I would like to install your rom but whithout twrp not possible. A solution ? Thks à lot 
QUOTE=bencebacsi;67011312]*How to install a custom recovery image and root access on MediaTek based UMI smartphones without loosing your data*

This is a general solution for all MTK UMI phones, so you won't find all needed resources (ROM packages) here







*This tutorial will guide you through the process of installing a custom recovery image on your MediaTek based UMI smartphone and then get root access (if needed) with the assistance of the custom recovery.*
_Please note: Custom recovery images of different Android versions are not interchangeable. For example, you can't install an Android 5.0 recovery on a 4.4 system and so on._​


*What you need:
*
*Driver for Preloader USB VCOM mode: *Windows 10 already can automatically install it or you can use this:  *MTK_Driver_Auto_Installer_SP_Drivers_20160804.exe*

*SP Flash Tool application:* *SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1708.rar*

An *SPFT ROM package* for your specific device, that you can download in UMi's *ROM section*.

*A custom recovery image that fits your phone:*
UMI Zero: UMI_ZERO_TWRP_2.8.2_recovery.img
UMI eMAX: TWRP_2.8.1.0_UMI_EMAX_4.4.4_284X_v2_recovery.img for Android 4.4 or UMI_eMAX_TWRP2.8.7.0_lollipop.img for Android 5.x.
UMI Hammer: UMI_Hammer_TWRP_2.8.7_recovery.img
UMI Hammer S: HammerS_TWRP_2.8.7.3.img (_not tested on real device_)
UMI Fair: CWM_Umi_Fair.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Iron: UMI_Iron_TWRP_2.8.7_recovery.img
UMI Iron Pro: UMI_Iron_Pro_TWRP-2.8.70_recovery.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Rome: TWRP_2.8.7_Umi_Rome.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Rome X: TWRP3.0.0RomeX.img (created by megthebest)
UMI Touch: Touch_TWRP_3.0.2.img or CWM_6.0.5.1_UMI_touch.img
UMI Touch X: TWRP_302_for_UMI_Touch_X_201605171.img (created by megthebest and jemmini)
UMI Super: TWRP_3.02_UMI_Super.img (created by megthebest and jemmini)
UMI London: TWRP_302_UMI_London.V3.01_20160612.img (created by jemmini)
UMI MAX: TWRP_302_UMI_MAX.V1.01_20160819.img (created by jemmini)
UMI Plus: TWRP_302_UMI_PLUS.V3.01_20161019.img (created by jemmini)
UMI Plus E: PlusE_TWRP_303_V3.01_20170112.img (created by jemmini)
UMI Z and Z Pro: TWRP_303_UMI_Z.V3.01_20170116.img (created by jemmini)

_ Newer models will be added later._

*Super SU installation package:* *SuperSU-v2.79-201612051815.zip* or you can find the latest versions *HERE*



*Now I'm going to guide you through the whole process, using a UMI Touch and TWRP recovery.*
You can use the same method on other models but the UI and some features of the CWM recovery are different.

*Charge the battery of your phone to at least 50% and turn it off before starting this process.*



*1.* Install the MTK_Driver_Auto_Installer_SP_Drivers_20160804.exe driver (if your system cannot download and install the drivers automatically).

*2. *Extract the SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1708.rar file and run flash_tool.exe.

*3.* Extract the content of the ROM archive, that you downloaded for your specific phone in the ROM section.*
_*Beside the recovery image file, just only a compatible scatter file is mostly enough for this process but not always without editing it. So please strictly follow the instructions below and use a *full ROM* package together with the scatter file inside its folder. Don't use a such setup where not all partitions are loaded._

*4. *Open the scatter file, that you can find in the ROM folder.





*5.* Leave only the recovery line checked, then double click on its Location field and brows for your device specific custom recovery image file, that you can find in the list above.





*6. *Click on the Download button and connect your phone to a USB port of your computer. The flashing process will start automatically and it needs just a few seconds.*
_  *At some models you have to press one of the volume buttons while connecting to USB but most of them don't need it and you mustn't press any of the buttons._





*7. *Now the custom recovery has been flashed. You may remove the USB cable. You can boot your phone into recovery by powering it on while pressing the volume up button. After your phone is powered on, release the power key but still keep the vol-up button pressed until the TWRP boot screen pops up.
At some models this action starts the bootloader mode and you can boot into recovery from its menu. In such menus you can navigate with the vol-up button and select an item with the vol-down button.
_*At some models you HAVE TO boot your phone into recovery at the first power on that follows the TWRP flashing or the original stock recovery will be restored by the system. So that's always better to start with booting into recovery after the flashing process finished._




*Root your phone by SuperSU with TWRP*

*Step 1.*
Boot your phone into recovery and connect it to a USB port of that computer, where you store the downloaded SuperSU installation zip file. Copy that file to the Internal storage of your phone. After finished, you may remove the USB cable.





*Step 2.*
Select Install - _Before you process the further steps, I suggest you to make a backup of your Data and Nvram partition or the whole system._





*Step 3.*
Select the Internal Storage, then brows for the SuperSU .zip file.





*Step 4.*

On the next screen don't check any of the options, just swipe right the bottom slider to start the installation process.
Wait until the installation finishes. It needs just a few seconds, not a long time.






*Step 5.*
Click on Wipe cache/dalvik (swipe right), then Reboot System.
Warning! Don't wipe the cache if you use a not fully compatible TWRP image (such ported ones without touch screen support and with other bugs), just select Reboot System or your action may drive to a boot loop.





*Step 6.*
Wait until your system boots up. Now your phone has root access. You can check your status with Root Checker.






_All the screenshots are captured and the guide is written by me for UMI users. Unauthorized copy of this content is prohibited.

Please let me know if you find errors or missing info. 

Thank you for your attention,_
bencebacsi[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zaunpfahl (May 2, 2017)

Hi,
I flashed TWRP for my Umi Super but when i start TWRP i can´t use my Touch Screen in the right way. 
When i boot the ROM (V03.02_20161121) the Touch Screen is working.

Thank you


----------



## Zeus_ (May 6, 2017)

Can someone do the umi hammer s again, touchscreen doesn't work and I need to have
 xposed.


----------



## bastard81 (May 6, 2017)

Twrp on my umi super does not work ... I just get the normal restart of the device ... Already tried with all the versions present here on xda and the umi forum. For Caso there is a twrp compatible with the umi super I have new hardware? Thanks for help.


----------



## mzz75 (May 11, 2017)

Hi,
How long to have twrp for umidigi c notes ?

Thank you !!!


----------



## EvaldasM (May 13, 2017)

Umidigi C Note TWRP would be appreciated


----------



## Deathpox (May 20, 2017)

Can you add umi c note?


----------



## joe2k01 (May 24, 2017)

*TWRP C Note*

Hi C Note users. I tried to port TWRP to your phone, but I don't have it so you have to test for me.
I made 2 version, test both and tell me which does work and which doesn't. TouchScreen probably won't work so you need to use an OTG mouse. After you flash the recovery you need to boot directly into it, else stock recovery will be reflashed. Builds are TWRP1: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120734318 TWRP2: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120734317 , tell me if twrp1 or twrp2 or both work.


----------



## Deathpox (May 24, 2017)

I used the first ported TWRP1 version, and It worked. 
Note: the screen was rotated


----------



## joe2k01 (May 24, 2017)

Deathpox said:


> I used the first ported TWRP1 version, and It worked.
> Note: the screen was rotated

Click to collapse



Woah nice, a part from rotated screen any other issue? What about touch screen?


----------



## Deathpox (May 24, 2017)

The touch screen also didn't worked, but I could find an OTG mouse


----------



## joe2k01 (May 24, 2017)

Deathpox said:


> The touch screen also didn't worked, but I could find an OTG mouse

Click to collapse



Thank you for testing, will try to fix all the issue. Will provide new build asap


----------



## joe2k01 (May 25, 2017)

Deathpox said:


> The touch screen also didn't worked, but I could find an OTG mouse

Click to collapse



This build should fix display rotation, can you test? https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=673368273298957450


----------



## Deathpox (May 25, 2017)

The display now isn't rotated
It works


----------



## mzz75 (May 26, 2017)

Deathpox said:


> The touch screen also didn't worked, but I could find an OTG mouse

Click to collapse



To me otg mouse does not work, I connected a mouse to the otg cable .... but it is not powered ?? Does not need special cable? thank you


----------



## buczek0711 (May 26, 2017)

mzz75 said:


> To me otg mouse does not work, I connected a mouse to the otg cable .... but it is not powered ?? Does not need special cable? thank you

Click to collapse



Might be too much power output from that mouse. Try something smaller, like mini-mouse to tablet or something like that. 

I would like to ask, how to make my C Note TWRP, when there's none ROMs avaliable (YET, I believe)?
Does all recoverys works in the same way, regardless of phone model?


----------



## joe2k01 (May 26, 2017)

buczek0711 said:


> Might be too much power output from that mouse. Try something smaller, like mini-mouse to tablet or something like that.
> 
> I would like to ask, how to make my C Note TWRP, when there's none ROMs avaliable (YET, I believe)?
> Does all recoverys works in the same way, regardless of phone model?

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## buczek0711 (May 26, 2017)

joe2k01 said:


> What do you mean?

Click to collapse



Actually, nothing right now. I've just gain more knowledge from that time and I've noticed that there IS the one and only custom ROM for C Note, that also have adresses that I need to make smart flash tool working. I thought, that I'll have to choose custom recovery TWRP from another phone, but that would be probably stupid as hell.

I've managed to download it, use it, get Your TWRP2 installed, enter it, but just as everyone above me said - screen is rotated by 180 degrees. And without external mouse (I'll try to look for that USB cable in my gf's house tomorrow), there's nothing I could do. 

Anyway - I'll just root my phone (install SU 2.8.1.rar) and be done with it,since unofficial rom isn't as good as my pre-installed one.

Still - great work without having a chance to test it on real tissue. I would love to have that skill to try something from scratch and ended with only two small bugs (ok, one small, one minor - no touchscreen connection with user).


----------



## mzz75 (Jun 1, 2017)

joe2k01 thank you for your work !!! 
But ....  how can i do install supersu without otg mouse ?? ... Otg mouse does not work ... thank you !


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 1, 2017)

mzz75 said:


> joe2k01 thank you for your work !!!
> But ....  how can i do install supersu without otg mouse ?? ... Otg mouse does not work ... thank you !

Click to collapse



Try to use a wireless mouse. The wireless receiver usually needs less power than the whole electronics of a wired mouse. Unfortunately USB debugging doesn't work with this TWRP.


----------



## joe2k01 (Jun 1, 2017)

bencebacsi said:


> Try to use a wireless mouse. The wireless receiver usually needs less power than the whole electronics of a wired mouse. Unfortunately USB debugging doesn't work with this TWRP.

Click to collapse



Did you test it?


----------



## mzz75 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi bencebacsi,

I have test with wireless mouse, but nothing !
Now i have some doubt on the usb-micro usb converter ... because i try with usb key, but not work ....

Thank you 

Will be possible to have touch support? or Not ?


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 1, 2017)

joe2k01 said:


> Did you test it?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did multiple times.


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 1, 2017)

mzz75 said:


> Hi bencebacsi,
> 
> I have test with wireless mouse, but nothing !
> Now i have some doubt on the usb-micro usb converter ... because i try with usb key, but not work ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Yes, your OTG adapter might be the source of your issue. Try to slightly move it out from the micro USB socket until you reach a state where the adapter is not loose in the socket.
All the TWRPs are created by users, not by the manufacturer, so unfortunately I can't promise you anything.


----------



## buczek0711 (Jun 1, 2017)

I've tested both versions (screen upside down and normal orientation), both of them worked. However, I was stupid enough to NOT flash ENTIRE ROM, but just recovery with TWRP. Result was stuck in bootloop, until I forced my C Note to get one and only available rom for phone now (different from stock). Then, version with upside down screen + OTG cable + Oscar X750 worked well. Framerate on TWRP is low, as well as sensitivity, but otherwise - nothing else is wrong.

Also, be sure NOT TO wipe dalvik after sucessful instalation of *.zip via TWRP without screen touch - phone will be most likely stucked in bootloop.


----------



## joe2k01 (Jun 1, 2017)

buczek0711 said:


> I've tested both versions (screen upside down and normal orientation), both of them worked. However, I was stupid enough to NOT flash ENTIRE ROM, but just recovery with TWRP. Result was stuck in bootloop, until I forced my C Note to get one and only available rom for phone now (different from stock). Then, version with upside down screen + OTG cable + Oscar X750 worked well. Framerate on TWRP is low, as well as sensitivity, but otherwise - nothing else is wrong.
> 
> Also, be sure NOT TO wipe dalvik after sucessful instalation of *.zip via TWRP without screen touch - phone will be most likely stucked in bootloop.

Click to collapse



Is there any other TWRP available?


----------



## buczek0711 (Jun 1, 2017)

em, there are two from You. First, with rotated screen, second with normal orientation. Both of them without touchscreen.


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 1, 2017)

buczek0711 said:


> I've tested both versions (screen upside down and normal orientation), both of them worked. However, I was stupid enough to NOT flash ENTIRE ROM, but just recovery with TWRP. Result was stuck in bootloop, until I forced my C Note to get one and only available rom for phone now (different from stock). Then, version with upside down screen + OTG cable + Oscar X750 worked well. Framerate on TWRP is low, as well as sensitivity, but otherwise - nothing else is wrong.
> 
> Also, be sure NOT TO wipe dalvik after sucessful instalation of *.zip via TWRP without screen touch - phone will be most likely stucked in bootloop.

Click to collapse



It's enough to flash only the TWRP image but you have to install SuperSU to avoid stuck at system boot.


----------



## buczek0711 (Jun 1, 2017)

bencebacsi said:


> It's enough to flash only the TWRP image but you have to install SuperSU to avoid stuck at system boot.

Click to collapse



Meh, now it's kinda irrelevant, since it's been done. I probabbly made a mistake wiping dalvik after first install of SU, later was unable to roll it back, ended with new rom. It happens, no big deal.


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 2, 2017)

buczek0711 said:


> Meh, now it's kinda irrelevant, since it's been done. I probabbly made a mistake wiping dalvik after first install of SU, later was unable to roll it back, ended with new rom. It happens, no big deal.

Click to collapse



Don't forget that, the comments here are read by other users as well, so they're not obviously irrelevant.


----------



## joe2k01 (Jun 2, 2017)

@bencebacsi Do you know if G has the screen mounted upside down? I'm going to build TWRP also for it

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

Here TWRP for the UMIDIGI G: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120736586


----------



## Maj3sty (Jun 8, 2017)

*umidigi c note freeze & restart !!!!!*

Hey, someone can help me with my problem !? its about umidigi c note !!!
freezing and restarting over and over.... y have some videos with the problem, sorry for my behavior I'm to tired bcz of this phone.
So i will copy/paste the complain from the umidigi forum if anyone is interested in helping me or any suggestions shout it for me 
One more time sry for copy/paste !!!!
TnkU 

Hey, i just get the phone and i updated to last version at the and i got error after that i flashed with SPFT successluly but i have a problem now !!!!
1st my new sim card is dead this mobile killed my brand new sim card i just bought today for my new phone
2nd every program i try to run crash and freeze the phone and restart
3rd even after reset factory i have the same issue
4th i just flashed with V1.2_20170401 and freezed again i need to make a wipe data... finaly start after +/- 8 minutes, i put the wifi key -> just restarted again, now checking update one more time restarted and finaly im tired and i will try the next update... brb few minutes after download the update
5th i just flashed with V1.2_20170505 ...
just finished flashing and i will power on the phone pfffffffff same **** sry for my language but i'm get tooooooo tired trying to make it up
some suggestions before Friday when i will sending back
tnx ....

just archived a few videos  i put the link to further details watch the videos
same archive different link
https://www.mediafire.com/?68wlesz4j7334bz
https://mega.nz/#!U8J1UaIS!ayseNxw07brVWaxonI9A87KS-uRJg-AIuUX_JZfiOyQ

UPDATED !!!

V1.2_20170510 firmware
videos:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/h8 ... 170510_firmware.zip
https://mega.nz/#!x4JXnRLC!QZMWMxofyj151PFajnBLdzX8tEUegIcx9_pdT1cJXzM

camera:  how fail the camera
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nabdj946j7aj66s/Camera.zip
https://mega.nz/#!BxhHFbKB!cDQx_r1pH0UhwLnNSIsFph-Ku6T17q6UB72mQ8nduOw


----------



## Mr.Ratio (Jun 12, 2017)

TWRP (file version SHA-1 5aef2f7d5a764bd2da9ac85f54a9522268fca40b) working perfectly on my Umidigi C Note. Screen is normal, touch is normal. All working fine. Tested with Supersu flashable zip file and my phone is now rooted. Thank you


----------



## dltjdehd2 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Need help*

I have both PLUS E and Z PRO, and i updated the rom with SPFT. but when i try to flash the TWRP on both, both having some trouble getting TWRP. PLUS E does not seems install TWRP properly at all(it just shows broken android robot) and Z PRO kinda do the job, but after i install TWRP i get bootloop. so pretty much can not boot in the system. is this a SPFT problem? or my phone both get faqed up in process? dunno. i even clean flashed every rom


----------



## dltjdehd2 (Jun 18, 2017)

dltjdehd2 said:


> I have both PLUS E and Z PRO, and i updated the rom with SPFT. but when i try to flash the TWRP on both, both having some trouble getting TWRP. PLUS E does not seems install TWRP properly at all(it just shows broken android robot) and Z PRO kinda do the job, but after i install TWRP i get bootloop. so pretty much can not boot in the system. is this a SPFT problem? or my phone both get faqed up in process? dunno. i even clean flashed every rom

Click to collapse



+ one more. i tried local update with OTA file but it failed. same old broken robot. even if i did clean flash whole rom. might be recovery it self is damaged...? need help.


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 18, 2017)

dltjdehd2 said:


> I have both PLUS E and Z PRO, and i updated the rom with SPFT. but when i try to flash the TWRP on both, both having some trouble getting TWRP. PLUS E does not seems install TWRP properly at all(it just shows broken android robot) and Z PRO kinda do the job, but after i install TWRP i get bootloop. so pretty much can not boot in the system. is this a SPFT problem? or my phone both get faqed up in process? dunno. i even clean flashed every rom

Click to collapse



It's a text reading problem on your side. You can find the answers in the tutorial.
Plus E: When powering on your phone to boot into TWRP, you have to release the power button after about 3 seconds and keep pressed only the vol-up button until the TWRP welcome screen pops up. First now you have to reflash TWRP. Seeing the broken droid means, the stock recovery has been restored.
Both phones: After the first start of TWRP you have to install SuperSU.


----------



## bencebacsi (Jun 18, 2017)

dltjdehd2 said:


> + one more. i tried local update with OTA file but it failed. same old broken robot. even if i did clean flash whole rom. might be recovery it self is damaged...? need help.

Click to collapse



It's off-topic here. What does clean flash mean at you? You can flash the latest ROM with SP Flash Tool. If you are familiar with flashing and want to install TWRP, why do you care about manual OTA updates?


----------



## dltjdehd2 (Jun 18, 2017)

bencebacsi said:


> It's off-topic here. What does clean flash mean at you? You can flash the latest ROM with SP Flash Tool. If you are familiar with flashing and want to install TWRP, why do you care about manual OTA updates?

Click to collapse



i was testing if recovery works or not. Clean flash i meant was format flash with SPFT.

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




bencebacsi said:


> It's a text reading problem on your side. You can find the answers in the tutorial.
> Plus E: When powering on your phone to boot into TWRP, you have to release the power button after about 3 seconds and keep pressed only the vol-up button until the TWRP welcome screen pops up. First now you have to reflash TWRP. Seeing the broken droid means, the stock recovery has been restored.
> Both phones: After the first start of TWRP you have to install SuperSU.

Click to collapse



Been there, done that. Also SuperSU is do nothing with bootloop problem. i tried install SuperSU but obviously change nothing.

---------- Post added 19th June 2017 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th June 2017 at 11:39 PM ----------




dltjdehd2 said:


> i was testing if recovery works or not. Clean flash i meant was format flash with SPFT.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was not used to using something like flash tools so i tried to install TWRP with fastboot but that did not worked too. 'course bootloader was not unlocked, so kinda obvious i guess.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




dltjdehd2 said:


> i was testing if recovery works or not. Clean flash i meant was format flash with SPFT.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so in conclusion, TWRP kinda install-able but system goes down. flashing just system other than anything makes somehow restores stock recovery.


----------



## mzz75 (Jun 19, 2017)

Mr.Ratio said:


> TWRP (file version SHA-1 5aef2f7d5a764bd2da9ac85f54a9522268fca40b) working perfectly on my Umidigi C Note. Screen is normal, touch is normal. All working fine. Tested with Supersu flashable zip file and my phone is now rooted. Thank you

Click to collapse



Touch work ??? .... In my case the touch does not work, not even the mouse otg (wireless) ... i'm waiting for the touch version ... if ever it will come!


----------



## Mr.Ratio (Jun 19, 2017)

mzz75 said:


> Touch work ??? .... In my case the touch does not work, not even the mouse otg (wireless) ... i'm waiting for the touch version ... if ever it will come!

Click to collapse



Yep. Touch working fine  I use this TWRP: https://www.upload.ee/files/7138069/C_Note_TWRP-3.1.1.img.html


----------



## mzz75 (Jun 20, 2017)

Mr.Ratio said:


> Yep. Touch working fine  I use this TWRP: https://www.upload.ee/files/7138069/C_Note_TWRP-3.1.1.img.html

Click to collapse



Thank you Mr.Ratio, 

but in my case the touch not work ! :crying:


----------



## miguelkreilly (Jun 20, 2017)

I used an usb otg cable and a standard mouse and it worked fine


----------



## Tapete2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

*UMi Z Pro TWRP / Android 7.1.1 Stock*

Hi, like to install custom recovery to downgrade to 6.x / stock (was running quite well) or other stable custom ROM. Not really familiar with SP Flash, using TWRP on ASUS TF700T. Any hints? Thx in advance

Sorry, haven't done this for ages, now I remembered what I did on my TF700. So maybe I should specify a bit: is the linked TWRP version compatible with Z Pro already updated to Android 7.1.1?


----------



## arzuakay (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi
are ther for "Umi G" new model?


----------



## KKoerli (Jul 7, 2017)

*SuperSU via adb?*

Thank you very much. With this file my Umi plus actually boots into TRWP. But how can i use adb from there to install SuperSU? It wouldn't be possible to first flash SuperSU via adb and then to flash the TRWP recovery right?



sharedfilelistd said:


> If jemmini's TWRP recovery for your UMI Plus is not working, you can try the modified TWRP recovery attached. Touch screen is not working, so you need a OTG mouse or use adb to install SuperSU!
> 
> If you want to make the recovery yourself. Here I described what I did https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70533637&postcount=74

Click to collapse


----------



## UKJazz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Umidigi G*

Will there be a TWRP custom recovery for the G added the list?


----------



## jayjaypancholi (Jul 12, 2017)

my phone dosdnt start when i install supersu from twrp custom recovery what i do?


----------



## mm91g (Jul 21, 2017)

*Umi London Build Number V3.02_20161128 doesen't boot in TWRP ..*

Hello ..
I am very desperate ...
I have followed every step of this description, but my Umi London doesn't boot in TWRP. 

Any ideas??


----------



## iykeDROID™ (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone having UMIDIGI C_Note kernel source ?
it would be much appreciate when given .
thnks


----------



## joe2k01 (Jul 31, 2017)

iykeDROID™ said:


> Anyone having UMIDIGI C_Note kernel source ?
> it would be much appreciate when given .
> thnks

Click to collapse



No one


----------



## iykeDROID™ (Aug 1, 2017)

joe2k01 said:


> No one

Click to collapse



okay, no problem .
i only want to compile roms for the device , and probably work out a custom kernel


----------



## joe2k01 (Aug 1, 2017)

iykeDROID™ said:


> okay, no problem .
> i only want to compile roms for the device , and probably work out a custom kernel

Click to collapse



ROMs is not hard to makes kernel without source is impossible


----------



## iykeDROID™ (Aug 2, 2017)

joe2k01 said:


> ROMs is not hard to makes kernel without source is impossible

Click to collapse



I know that very well, am not new to Android development in anyway, i can port almost rom which i want to have.
I wanted to have the kernel source that everything can just be 90% bugless .


----------



## heavy.tools (Aug 9, 2017)

bencebacsi said:


> How to install a custom recovery image and root access on MediaTek based UMI smartphones without loosing your data
> 
> This is a general solution for all MTK UMI phones, so you won't find all needed resources (ROM packages) here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys do u have already root and twrp for Umidigi c note 2? Thx


----------



## Carmin.D (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello all,
Anyone have an idea to Root, etc. my UMIDIGI G ?
Thank you,
Regards,
*Carmin.*


----------



## bencebacsi (Aug 25, 2017)

heavy.tools said:


> Hi guys do u have already root and twrp for Umidigi c note 2? Thx

Click to collapse



Hi,
UMI OS based phones have a secured partition system, that makes it impossible to flash anything but their original partitions. Neither SP Flash Tool nor fastboot flashing is possible. So even if a TWRP recovery were available, you couldn't flash it on your phone. Due to that secured system, rooting is virtually impossible without modifying the preloader.


----------



## bencebacsi (Aug 25, 2017)

Carmin.D said:


> Hello all,
> Anyone have an idea to Root, etc. my UMIDIGI G ?
> Thank you,
> Regards,
> *Carmin.*

Click to collapse



Hi,
Magisk should work. https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
Maybe only the beta version. https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/beta-magisk-v13-0-0980cb6-t3618589


----------



## Oscar Orbea (Sep 5, 2017)

*Rooting UMIDIGI C NOTE 2*



bencebacsi said:


> Hi,
> UMI OS based phones have a secured partition system, that makes it impossible to flash anything but their original partitions. Neither SP Flash Tool nor fastboot flashing is possible. So even if a TWRP recovery were available, you couldn't flash it on your phone. Due to that secured system, rooting is virtually impossible without modifying the preloader.

Click to collapse



Hi! Do you have any prospects when it could happen?


----------



## digiNZM (Sep 6, 2017)

bencebacsi said:


> Hi,
> Magisk should work. https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
> Maybe only the beta version. https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/beta-magisk-v13-0-0980cb6-t3618589

Click to collapse



From my experience: Magisk works partly due too loop0-permission error. Root is gained though and works stable. Modules don't work. TWRP works with unlocked bootloader and fastboot every time you need it. 

@bencebasciwould it be possible for your guys to create a preloader without this "security method"?


----------



## bencebacsi (Sep 7, 2017)

digiNZM said:


> From my experience: Magisk works partly due too loop0-permission error. Root is gained though and works stable. Modules don't work. TWRP works with unlocked bootloader and fastboot every time you need it.
> 
> @bencebasciwould it be possible for your guys to create a preloader without this "security method"?

Click to collapse



I don't know what the future brings but currently it's not possible. Rootjoy didn't last forever, maybe the fate of the UMI OS (so the secured preloader as well) will be the same.


----------



## Einars (Sep 13, 2017)

How do I get back stock recovery? I want to flash stock 7.0. Thanks!


----------



## humaxnet (Oct 18, 2017)

Umi Crystal 4Gb???????


----------



## pd555 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry to post here but the process seems to be the same for Cubot (Manito) (Mediatek) (Android 6) so maybe someone will be able to help. There's very little about the phone out there. Other than the same instructions as this pretty much

I get as far as pressing the Download button in Smart Phone Tools but nothing ever happens and I have to press stop. Everything looks correct. All the drivers are right etc. I have OEM Unlocking enabled

Appreciate any ideas. Is there any other way to flash TWRP?


----------



## noobskanoob (Nov 17, 2017)

*TWRP for UMI Crystal 4gb/64gb*

Hello

I was wondering if you would be able to help me with Umidigi crystal 4/64 twrp and custom rom if available. The stock os is brilliantly annoying and unresponsive. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruptor88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello

Have you a twrp for Umidigi S 2017 ?

Regards


----------



## Mikirriki (Dec 27, 2017)

For Umi Plus users that can't install touch recovery and want to root the phone with adb commands do this:
with flash tools put recovery(.img file) with no touch option and flash it, after that start phone pushing power and vol+ buttons, when it enter into recovery go to a shell and type adb shell, after that it will show your files at the explorer and you can put files into your internal memory, copy supersu installer or magisk14.0(search it by google) installer into this internal memory, 15 version doesn't ran in our devices, after that on the shell type... twrp install /sdcard/nameofmagiskorsupersu.zip (the real name of the file) and press enter, it will flash it, when finish press reboot and phone is going to reboot in normal mode, just install magisk manager if you are flashing Magisk and that's all, for the time there is no recovery with touch for our devices but with this solution we can install lot of things from recovery. After that you may install flashify app from google play to flash from android with root permissions.
Sorry for my english, i'm spanish


----------



## ubuntuh (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi everybody. Could someone possibly provide a twrp recovery for the umidigi z2? That would be really awesome.


----------



## TommeleTBone (Aug 25, 2018)

ubuntuh said:


> Hi everybody. Could someone possibly provide a twrp recovery for the umidigi z2? That would be really awesome.

Click to collapse



+1

(btw, would the one for the  Z work?  as soon as i have my Z2Special i will give it a try)


----------



## CSI.ISC (Sep 13, 2018)

Any updates in regards to the Umidigi One & One Pro?


----------



## Psyshe (Sep 16, 2018)

i don't get it u ask us to dowload TWRP image but when do we use that image  ?


Edit : It was on the '' revocery '' tick box then click location then select the image.
Everything work know thx a lot.


----------



## Ghost505 (Oct 14, 2018)

The One Pro TWRP ask for password on one unofficial version and on another it just sees /data partition as 0mb...

Twrp is almost pointless without the ability to backup

Edit:Nvm now it works


----------



## mmkc21 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Rooter UMI Diamond*

Hello,
I need help to root a UMI DIAMOND.
Indeed, I follow the procedure until my phone is restarted. Phase Number 6
I restart by pressing volume + and power, then I have the menu:
Select root Mode: Recovery - FlastBbot - Normal.
I select (Recovery).
Second menu, I select (Apply update from SD Card)
Third menu, I select (SR5-SuperSU-V2.82 ......... zip)
I have the following message: Installation aborted.
Can you help me solve my problem
Thank you
cordially
Sorry for the translation, but I'm French


----------



## droid_1989 (Mar 31, 2019)

mm91g said:


> Hello ..
> I am very desperate ...
> I have followed every step of this description, but my Umi London doesn't boot in TWRP.
> 
> Any ideas??

Click to collapse



Also experiencing this issue - "oem bootloader is ticked" using the scatter file and twrp found - to no avail.  Android 6.0

I guess this is what happens with cheap ass phones, I only want to use it for a backup whilst my pixel goes in under warranty.


----------



## droid_1989 (Apr 1, 2019)

I've tried adb and thus device just won't reboot into twrp. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

